# L'alfabeto italiano



## BlueWolf

Qualcuno sa dirmi ufficialmente di quante lettere è composto l'alfabeto italiano?
Io ho sempre dato per scontato che ne avesse 21 e che le lettere J, K, W, X e Y non ne facessero parte. Però ho visto di recente che in molte pagine di Wikipedia si afferma che l'alfabeto italiano è composto da 26 lettere, con la nota che quelle citate prima sono usate solo in parole di origine straniera (da notare comunque che in altre pagine si afferma invece il contrario).


----------



## IkHouVanPulcino

Quando ero bambina mi insegnavano l'alfabeto composto da 21 lettere, tanto è vero che ormai, se devo includere anche J, K, W, X e Y devo pensare all'alfabeto in inglese, altrimenti non mi viene istintivo metterle ai posti giusti. Però sinceramente non so se siano state, diciamo, uffucializzate in qualche modo quelle lettere. Sono curiosa anche io a questo punto 

Simona


----------



## saia

Io ho sempre saputo delle 21 lettere, infatti per le altre cinque penso all'alfabeto in inglese; facendo una ricerca su internet i pareri sono discordanti, c'è chi parla di 26 lettere e chi di 21.


----------



## irene.acler

Concordo anch'io con voi: ho sempre considerato l'alfabeto italiano costituito da 21 lettere...


----------



## kurumin

IkHouVanPulcino said:


> se devo includere anche J, K, W, X e Y
> 
> Simona


La J è sempre stata una lettera d'italiano, oppure no?  

Lido di Jesolo  
Lido di Iesolo 



> Così, con una delibera comunale del 1975, si stabilì la definitiva grafia del nome, con la lettera “J


----------



## BlueWolf

kurumin said:


> Lido di Jesolo
> Lido di Iesolo



Da notare che questo non significa che la J faccia parte dell'alfabeto italiano comunque. La J può essere considerata una variante della I proprio come le lettere accentate sono varianti delle normali vocali, pur senza far parte dell'alfabeto.


----------



## kurumin

BlueWolf said:


> La J può essere considerata una variante della I proprio come le lettere accentate sono varianti delle normali vocali, pur senza far parte dell'alfabeto.


 
C'è la I e c'è la J.


----------



## BlueWolf

kurumin said:


> C'è la I e c'è la J.



Nell'alfabeto inglese certo. Nelle parole italiani invece sono varianti, tant'è vero che il Mar Ionio può essere legittimamente scritto Mar Jonio, così come gioja e così via.


----------



## Gio77

Questa domanda capita a fagiuolo, nel senso che proprio alcuni giorni fa, parlando con una mia collega di 25 anni, mi sono stupito nel sentirla affermare che l'alfabeto italiano ha 26 lettere. Anch'io infatti appartengo allo squadrone (nutrito, credo) dei sostenitori delle 21 lettere e anch'io non ho altra chance che pensare all'alfabeto inglese se voglio sapere dove sono le varie J, K, W...
A lei invece l'alfabeto della "vecchia guardia" suona monco, poichè alle elementari le hanno insegnato solo la nuova versione _international_, direttamente in italiano. Inoltre sostiene che oggi tutti i libri di testo contengono questo tipo di alfabeto. Qualcuno di voi ha modo di appurare?

Comunque sia, sono proprio queste piccole rivelazioni che ti fanno capire che stai invecchiando...


----------



## BlueWolf

Gio77 said:


> Questa domanda capita a fagiuolo, nel senso che proprio alcuni giorni fa, parlando con una mia collega di 25 anni, mi sono stupito nel sentirla affermare che l'alfabeto italiano ha 26 lettere. Anch'io infatti appartengo allo squadrone (nutrito, credo) dei sostenitori delle 21 lettere e anch'io non ho altra chance che pensare all'alfabeto inglese se voglio sapere dove sono le varie J, K, W...
> A lei invece l'alfabeto della "vecchia guardia" suona monco, poichè alle elementari le hanno insegnato solo la nuova versione _international_, direttamente in italiano. Inoltre sostiene che oggi tutti i libri di testo contengono questo tipo di alfabeto. Qualcuno di voi ha modo di appurare?
> 
> Comunque sia, sono proprio queste piccole rivelazioni che ti fanno capire che stai invecchiando...



A quanto ne so io, la maggior parte dei libri di testo presenta l'alfabeto italiano di 21 lettere con casomai una nota che spiega che le J, K, W, X e Y sono usate in parole di origine straniera.


----------



## Nicholas the Italian

Dal mio vocabolario:
"Z: ventunesima e ultima lettera dell'alfabeto italiano [...]"
Poi però ci sono parole come xenofobia, xilofono, folklore, che non mi sembrano granché straniere (a meno di non voler considerare tutte le parole di derivazione greca o giù di lì come straniere).


----------



## BlueWolf

Nicholas the Italian said:


> Dal mio vocabolario:
> "Z: ventunesima e ultima lettera dell'alfabeto italiano [...]"
> Poi però ci sono parole come xenofobia, xilofono, folklore, che non mi sembrano granché straniere (a meno di non voler considerare tutte le parole di derivazione greca o giù di lì come straniere).



Di che anno è il vocabolario?
In effetti la X è usata in italiano, ma probabilmente non è stata inserita nell'alfabeto perché è rarissima. Folklore è di origine inglese comunque, quindi può essere considerata di origine straniera.


----------



## Verboso

L'alfabeto italiano moderno ha 21 lettere. La "j" è una lettera introdotta dagli umanisti, ma che in italiano moderno resta in alcuni cognomi e in letteratura, se non sbaglio, ebbe un ultimo difensore in Pirandello, come scelta tradizionalista. La "k" è una lettera dell'alfabeto latino arcaico, e resta in latino come residuo, anche se fu riutilizzata poi nei testi volgari, e quindi rientrò nell'alfabeto italiano (e anche in quello francese), ma fu accantonata. La "w" non fa parte dell'alfabeto italiano. La "x" fa parte dell'alfabeto latino in cui la pronuncia corretta è presumibilmente una doppia s. La "y" fa parte dell'alfabeto latino e venne introdotta per la traslitterazione delle parole greche.


----------



## francophone

Mi hanno insegnato al centro culturale che c'e solo 21...


----------



## saia

francophone said:


> Mi hanno insegnato al centro culturale che ce ne sono solo 21...


----------



## _forumuser_

Il numero di lettere dovra' essere ampliato per l'ingresso dei neologismi. Buttandone qualcuno li' a caso:

sex symbol, status symbol, yogurt, xerox, mix, remix, deejay, wow (uau)....

E poi tutti i latinismi/grecismi che la grammatica finora ha finto di ignorare:

junior, juniores, jure, pax, xenofobia, xilofono, xamamina,


----------



## Verboso

Be', no, per il semplice motivo che si è stabilito che l'alfabeto italiano ha 21 lettere in quanto per scrivere parole "italiane" bastano 21 lettere. Quindi non deve essere ampliato, perché non esistono parole "italiane" che usino altre lettere.
Per quanto riguarda parole come "iure", "iunior", non è corretto scriverle con la "j" perché in latino non esiste questa lettera, è un trucco degli umanisti.


----------



## _forumuser_

Verboso said:


> Be', no, per il semplice motivo che si è stabilito che l'alfabeto italiano ha 21 lettere in quanto per scrivere parole "italiane" bastano 21 lettere. Quindi non deve essere ampliato, perché non esistono parole "italiane" che usino altre lettere.
> Per quanto riguarda parole come "iure", "iunior", non è corretto scriverle con la "j" perché in latino non esiste questa lettera, è un trucco degli umanisti.


 
Se per italiane intendi parole _di origine_ italiana siamo d'accordo. Ma ormai ci sono parole di origine straniera che sono entrate a far parte della lingua e figurano sui dizionari della lingua italiana. Possiamo dire che sono "parole straniere entrate a far parte della lingua italiana" anziche' "parole italiane", ma cosi' rischiamo di finire per fare della lingua "italiana" una lingua incapace di rinnovarsi. Non che io ami particolarmente i neologismi d'importazione, sia chiaro. 

Interessante l'invenzione della j. Da buon ignorante, ignoravo.


----------



## Verboso

Non parlo di parole di origine italiana, parlo di parole morfologicamente italiane.


----------



## francophone

Grazie Saia, le dimentico spesso...


----------



## _forumuser_

Verboso said:


> Non parlo di parole di origine italiana, parlo di parole morfologicamente italiane.



E' un ragionamento un po' assurdo. L'inglese consiste per meta' o tre quarti di parole "morfologicamente" francesi. E anche l'italiano ne ha centinaia e centinaia: quiche, dessert, roulette, roulotte, tapis roulant, coiffeur, chignon, mignon, stage, phon, silhouette, souvenir, abat jour, chiffon, satin, manicure, pois, ecc. ecc. Ma prendiamo un esempio specifico: taxi. Secondo te taxi non e' italiano? Secondo me dobbiamo arrenderci all'evidenza che taxi e' italiano perche' non c'e' altra parola che indichi questo oggetto, quindi a meno che non vogliamo sostenere che in italiano non esiste una parola equivalente all'inglese taxi dobbiamo concludere che la lettera x deve far parte del nostro alfabeto perche' serve per scrivere parole del nostro lessico. Lo stesso vale per xilofono, sax, fax, remix, mix, sex symbol, relax, ecc. E non venitemi a parlare delle nostranizzazioni alla Renato Cartesio o Anversa che ancora smadonno quando mi trovo davanti Rene' Descartes e Antwerpen e non ho idea di chi/cosa siano.  Ora, se, come e quando l'alfabeto si dovra' ampliare non lo so e non spetta a me dirlo. Ma sul fatto che i neologismi producano una situazione di incoerenza che andra' affrontata, non ci piove.


----------



## MünchnerFax

En passant, disvelerò che sono d'accordo con forumuser. Ma un'altra domanda vorrei porre (sinceramente e senza ombra alcuna di provocazione né tantomeno polemica). Ho letto (cito IkHouVanPulcino ma l'hanno precisato anche altri):



IkHouVanPulcino said:


> [...] tanto è vero che ormai, se devo includere anche J, K, W, X e Y devo pensare all'alfabeto in inglese [...]



Posso chiedere cosa significa? Ad ogni lingua voi attribuite il suo proprio alfabeto, tanto che, se vi serve una lettera che in quello "classico" italiano non c'è, dovete pensare a (o in?) un'altra lingua?
Lo chiedo sinceramente, perché io, di formazione tecnica e vergognosamente ignorante di lettere, ho sempre considerato l'alfabeto come _un_ alfabeto, latino (o meglio di derivazione latina), comune a quel paio di lingue che pratico. Nella mia mente classifico le lingue tra quelle che usano l'alfabeto latino, cirillico, greco, copto, o quello che è. Non mi è mai venuto in mente di distinguere (nel mio subconscio) tra l'alfabeto italiano, inglese, francese, tedesco, spagnolo.
Ovviamente ciò non nega che ogni lingua ha degli specifici segni particolari, come pure sono perfettamente consapevole che in grammatica si distingue tra gli alfabeti di ogni lingua. Solo volevo capire meglio questo meccanismo di pensiero che dite di dover adottare.


----------



## vikgigio

_forumuser_ said:


> E' un ragionamento un po' assurdo. L'inglese consiste per meta' o tre quarti di parole "morfologicamente" francesi. E anche l'italiano ne ha centinaia e centinaia: quiche, dessert, roulette, roulotte, tapis roulant, coiffeur, chignon, mignon, stage, phon, silhouette, souvenir, abat jour, chiffon, satin, manicure, pois, ecc. ecc. Ma prendiamo un esempio specifico: taxi. Secondo te taxi non e' italiano? Secondo me dobbiamo arrenderci all'evidenza che taxi e' italiano perche' non c'e' altra parola che indichi questo oggetto, quindi a meno che non vogliamo sostenere che in italiano non esiste una parola equivalente all'inglese taxi dobbiamo concludere che la lettera x deve far parte del nostro alfabeto perche' serve per scrivere parole del nostro lessico. Lo stesso vale per xilofono, sax, fax, remix, mix, sex symbol, relax, ecc. E non venitemi a parlare delle nostranizzazioni alla Renato Cartesio o Anversa che ancora smadonno quando mi trovo davanti Rene' Descartes e Antwerpen e non ho idea di chi/cosa siano.  Ora, se, come e quando l'alfabeto si dovra' ampliare non lo so e non spetta a me dirlo. Ma sul fatto che i neologismi producano una situazione di incoerenza che andra' affrontata, non ci piove.



Sono pienamente d'accordo.
Come ho scritto in un altro post, bisognerebbe trovare un equilibrio tra il conservatorismo a oltranza e il liberalismo senza freni. In questo caso è evidente che l'italiano ha accolto da molto tempo nel suo alfabeto le lettere J, K, W, X, Y. Sarebbe ora di dar loro la cittadinanza italiana a tutti gli effetti ed estendere l'alfabeto da 21 a 26 lettere, per buona pace di ogni conservatore. Non sono certo cose come questa che danneggiano la nostra lingua (a mio avviso qui si tratterebbe addirittura d'un arricchimento), e certamente non è saggio negare l'evidenza: queste lettere sono presenti in moltissime parole che usiamo (e scriviamo) quotidianamente; ora, che siano prestiti o meno poco importa: sono presenti nel nostro lessico, e questo basta per far posto nel nostro alfabeto alle lettere che le compongono.


----------



## kdl77

MünchnerFax said:


> Posso chiedere cosa significa? Ad ogni lingua voi attribuite il suo proprio alfabeto, tanto che, se vi serve una lettera che in quello "classico" italiano non c'è, dovete pensare a (o in?) un'altra lingua?


 
Assolutamente sì. E credo sia naturale e giusto, che ogni lingua abbia un suo specifico alfabeto. Sia considerando le lettere tipiche ed esclusive di ciascun alfabeto (a parte le già citate X,J,K,W,X, possiamo ricordare le vocali dei dialetti nordici, tipo la O barrata norvegese o la U con la dieresi tedesca) sia considerando la diversa pronuncia di ciascuna lettera in ogni lingua.
Pronuncia italiana: a, bi, ci, di, e, effe...
Pronuncia inglese: ei, bi, si, di, i, ef...
A mio parere, sono alfabeti diversi!


----------



## MünchnerFax

kdl77 said:


> Assolutamente sì. E credo sia naturale e giusto, che ogni lingua abbia un suo specifico alfabeto. Sia considerando le lettere tipiche ed esclusive di ciascun alfabeto (a parte le già citate X,J,K,W,X, possiamo ricordare le vocali dei dialetti nordici, tipo la O barrata norvegese o la U con la dieresi tedesca) sia considerando la diversa pronuncia di ciascuna lettera in ogni lingua.
> Pronuncia italiana: a, bi, ci, di, e, effe...
> Pronuncia inglese: ei, bi, si, di, i, ef...
> A mio parere, sono alfabeti diversi!



Ma come ho già scritto, sono pienamente d'accordo che ogni lingua fa uso di certi segni peculiari; ed è evidente che in ogni lingua si legge l'alfabeto diversamente.

La mia domanda era un'altra, e in soldoni: se state mettendo una lista in ordine alfabetico e c'è una parola che inizia per k, la cosa vi sconvolge a tal punto da dovervi fermare a riflettere che posizione ha quella lettera passando, putacaso, in inglese?

Perché è questo che significa dire "per J, K, X, Y, Z devo pensare in un'altra lingua". Io spero che fosse solo un'uscita dettata dallo "snobismo" di dover affermare in modo definitivo che l'alfabeto italiano ha 21 lettere. D'altra parte mi pare davvero strano che persone come noi, che hanno dimestichezza con altre lingue (e ce l'hanno presumibilmente da quando erano giovani) abbiano problemi a maneggiare queste lettere.


----------



## kdl77

Credo che quello che intendesse fosse: se mi capita di dover cercare in un dizionario una parola che comincia con la K, non mi viene spontaneo sapere dov'è: nella "cantilena" che è per me l'alfabeto italiano, la K non c'è. Devo quindi pensare all'alfabeto inglese, che ho studiato bene per poter fare lo spelling, e allora la trovo, prima della L.
Così funziona meglio?


----------



## vikgigio

kdl77 said:


> Credo che quello che intendesse fosse: se mi capita di dover cercare in un dizionario una parola che comincia con la K, non mi viene spontaneo sapere dov'è: nella "cantilena" che è per me l'alfabeto italiano, la K non c'è. Devo quindi pensare all'alfabeto inglese, che ho studiato bene per poter fare lo spelling, e allora la trovo, prima della L.
> Così funziona meglio?



In effetti credo che sia questo quello che intendesse dire. Anch'io se ad esempio ho dubbi circa la posizione nel dizionario italiano (che consta delle 5 lettere incriminate checché ne dicano i puristi) della K, mi recito in mente l'alfabeto inglese e non quello italiano. Tutto si risolverebbe insegnando ai bimbi una nuova filastrocca a 26 lettere:
a - bi - ci - di - e - effe - gi - acca - i - *i lunga *-* kappa* - elle - emme - enne - o - pi - qu - erre - esse - ti - u - vi (o vu) - *doppiavvù *- *ics *- *ìpsilon *- zeta


----------



## Nicholas the Italian

L'alfabeto che dico io è:
a bi ci di e effe gi acca i giei kei elle emme enne o pi qu erre esse ti u vi dabliu ecs uai zed
perché non mi viene proprio di dire ...i ilunga kappa elle... ...vi vu ics ipsilon zeta.
Sono storto, lo so 

(PS: la i-lunga non la chiamo mai i-lunga, anche se è da sola, sempre jay)


----------



## BlueWolf

_forumuser_ said:


> Ma prendiamo un esempio specifico: taxi. Secondo te taxi non e' italiano? Secondo me dobbiamo arrenderci all'evidenza che taxi e' italiano perche' non c'e' altra parola che indichi questo oggetto, quindi a meno che non vogliamo sostenere che in italiano non esiste una parola equivalente all'inglese taxi dobbiamo concludere che la lettera x deve far parte del nostro alfabeto perche' serve per scrivere parole del nostro lessico.



Mi spiace contestare il tuo esempio, ma la parola "italiana" esiste eccome ed è tassì. 



MünchnerFax said:


> Posso chiedere cosa significa? Ad ogni lingua voi attribuite il suo proprio alfabeto, tanto che, se vi serve una lettera che in quello "classico" italiano non c'è, dovete pensare a (o in?) un'altra lingua?



Be', certo che quando penso alla K, alla W o alla Y, non vi viene minimamente da considerarle italiane.



> Lo chiedo sinceramente, perché io, di formazione tecnica e vergognosamente ignorante di lettere, ho sempre considerato l'alfabeto come _un_ alfabeto, latino (o meglio di derivazione latina), comune a quel paio di lingue che pratico.



Non sono d'accordo. L'alfabeto latino propriamente detto, con un numero definito di lettere non esiste. Gli antichi romani hanno cambiato il loro alfabeto più volte nel corso della storia e nel mondo moderno, visto che ogni alfabeto "latino" contiene lettere diverse, non c'è un modo unico per definire da quali lettere sia composto il cosiddetto alfabeto latino. Quale dovremmo prendere come base? L'alfabeto inglese che a tutti gli effetti usa come lettera distinta la W, che altro non è se non una combinazione di due V, allo stesso modo della Æ?



vikgigio said:


> Come ho scritto in un altro post, bisognerebbe trovare un equilibrio tra il conservatorismo a oltranza e il liberalismo senza freni. In questo caso è evidente che l'italiano ha accolto da molto tempo nel suo alfabeto le lettere J, K, W, X, Y. Sarebbe ora di dar loro la cittadinanza italiana a tutti gli effetti ed estendere l'alfabeto da 21 a 26 lettere, per buona pace di ogni conservatore. Non sono certo cose come questa che danneggiano la nostra lingua (a mio avviso qui si tratterebbe addirittura d'un arricchimento), e certamente non è saggio negare l'evidenza: queste lettere sono presenti in moltissime parole che usiamo (e scriviamo) quotidianamente; ora, che siano prestiti o meno poco importa: sono presenti nel nostro lessico, e questo basta per far posto nel nostro alfabeto alle lettere che le compongono.



Non sono d'accordo. Secondo te usare le lettere J, K, W, X e Y sarebbe un arricchimento? Secondo me questo metodo sarebbe (e già è) un disastro. Il nostro ottimo sistema di scrittura perderebbe (come sta già perdendo) la sua trasparenza parlato/scritto, divenendo simile a quello inglese (dopotutto la lingua inglese è divenuta quello che è oggi proprio perché manteneva lo spelling delle parole straniere che acquisiva e che sono divenute con il tempo sempre più numerose). Secondo me dovremmo fare proprio il contrario! Quelle parole che ormai sono divenute a tutti gli effetti parti insostituibili della lingua italiana andrebbero riscritte usando le normali regole della stessa. Dopotutto è quello che già si è fatto per parole come menù (dal francese menu), tassì (dall'inglese taxi) e così via.


----------



## vikgigio

Nicholas the Italian said:


> L'alfabeto che dico io è:
> a bi ci di e effe gi acca i giei kei elle emme enne o pi qu erre esse ti u vi dabliu ecs uai zed
> perché non mi viene proprio di dire ...i ilunga kappa elle... ...vi vu ics ipsilon zeta.
> Sono storto, lo so



Beh, o lo dici in italiano o in inglese. Per fortuna la pronuncia di quelle lettere in italiano esiste, non vedo quindi perché mutuarla dall'inglese (questo è quello che intendo quando dico: bisogna cercare un compromesso tra il conservatorismo a oltranza che vorrebbe escludere quelle 5 lettere dall'alfabeto, e il liberalismo esterofilo che vorrebbe addirittura pronunciarle all'inglese). Come in tutte le cose, basta abituarsi e vedrai che un giorno ti verrà spontaneo.


----------



## vikgigio

BlueWolf said:


> Secondo me dovremmo fare proprio il contrario! Quelle parole che ormai sono divenute a tutti gli effetti parti insostituibili della lingua italiana andrebbero riscritte usando le normali regole della stessa. Dopotutto è quello che già si è fatto per parole come menù (dal francese menu), tassì (dall'inglese taxi) e così via.



Quindi vorresti si scrivesse uèlfer, mettere cappaò, giogghing e quant'altro?
Stai scherzando spero.. questa non solo sarebbe una fatica inutile, ma chi userebbe queste versioni italianizzate oltre a un piccolo gruppetto di nostalgici conservatori? Ritorno a riproporre il mio solito discorso sulle vie di mezzo...


----------



## MünchnerFax

BlueWolf said:


> Be', certo che quando penso alla K, alla W o alla Y, non vi viene minimamente da considerarle italiane.


Evidentemente io invece non faccio questa distinzione linguistica. Koala per me si scrive con la k e resta una parola italiana (in prestito? Forse, ma ha senso fare il distinguo?). E per rispondere a kdl77, so anche che nel vocabolario la cappa viene prima della elle e dopo la i lunga senza dover fermarmi a pensare - questo ovviamente non vuole essere di biasimo a chi invece non ha quest'automatismo; anzi ho chiesto appunto perché a me viene normale avere un certo ordine alfabetico in testa senza dovermi basare su lingue straniere (se preferite, diciamo che nella filastrocca italiana inserisco automaticamente le cinque lettere incriminate).



> Non sono d'accordo. L'alfabeto latino propriamente detto, con un numero definito di lettere non esiste. Gli antichi romani hanno cambiato il loro alfabeto più volte nel corso della storia e nel mondo moderno, visto che ogni alfabeto "latino" contiene lettere diverse, non c'è un modo unico per definire da quali lettere sia composto il cosiddetto alfabeto latino. Quale dovremmo prendere come base? L'alfabeto inglese che a tutti gli effetti usa come lettera distinta la W, che altro non è se non una combinazione di due V, allo stesso modo della Æ?


Hai centrato perfettamente la mia (denuncio fin d'ora, personalissima e passibile di scherno) opinione che nell'ambito europeo condividiamo più o meno uno stesso alfabeto "occidentale" (di derivazione latina) che oggigiorno tutti in Europa all'incirca conoscono - a iniziare da J, K, W, X, Y.


----------



## BlueWolf

vikgigio said:


> Quindi vorresti si scrivesse uèlfer, mettere cappaò, giogghing e quant'altro?
> Stai scherzando spero.. questa non solo sarebbe una fatica inutile, ma chi userebbe queste versioni italianizzate oltre a un piccolo gruppetto di nostalgici conservatori? Ritorno a riproporre il mio solito discorso sulle vie di mezzo...



No che non sto scherzando, non vedo proprio perché no. Invece di dire che sono un nostalgico conservatore, prova a darmi una ragione per cui questo dovrebbe essere illogico! 



> Evidentemente io invece non faccio questa distinzione linguistica. Koala per me si scrive con la k e resta una parola italiana (in prestito? Forse, ma ha senso fare il distinguo?).


Sarà usata in italiano, ma proprio perché c'è una K la percepisco semplicemente come parola straniera imprestata. 



> E per rispondere a kdl77, so anche che nel vocabolario la cappa viene prima della elle e dopo la i lunga senza dover fermarmi a pensare - questo ovviamente non vuole essere di biasimo a chi invece non ha quest'automatismo; anzi ho chiesto appunto perché a me viene normale avere un certo ordine alfabetico in testa senza dovermi basare su lingue straniere (se preferite, diciamo che nella filastrocca italiana inserisco automaticamente le cinque lettere incriminate).


Be', ormai a furia di avere contatti con l'inglese, la posizione delle cinque lettere l'ho imparata (una volta manco sapevo se veniva prima la J o la K ) però quando voglio recitare l'alfabeto inglese faccio in tempo ad arrivare alla Q prima di accorgermi che ho saltato la J e la K. 



> Hai centrato perfettamente la mia (denuncio fin d'ora, personalissima e passibile di scherno) opinione che nell'ambito europeo condividiamo più o meno uno stesso alfabeto "occidentale" (di derivazione latina) che oggigiorno tutti in Europa all'incirca conoscono - a iniziare da J, K, W, X, Y.


Sono d'accordo sul fatto che molte lingue condividono genericamente l'alfabeto latino, ma ritengo che questo non sia definibile in modo biunivoco. In base a quale logica dovremmo dire che questa lettera ne fa parte e quella no quando la W, per esempio, è usata come lettera indipendente solamente da circa sei lingue in Europa (senza contare i prestiti).
P.S. Se ti interessa, avevo anche aperto una discussione su questo punto nella sezione culturale.


----------



## vikgigio

MünchnerFax said:


> Hai centrato perfettamente la mia (denuncio fin d'ora, personalissima e passibile di scherno) opinione che nell'ambito europeo condividiamo *più o meno* uno stesso alfabeto "occidentale" (di derivazione latina) che oggigiorno tutti in Europa all'incirca conoscono - a iniziare da J, K, W, X, Y.



Certo, ma quel *più o meno  *fa la differenza. È evidente che se parlo del mio alfabeto a un russo lo definisco "alfabeto latino" e non certo "italiano", perché condivide con le altre lingue europee che lo usano la stessa base di grafemi di origine latina, ma è anche evidente che ogni lingua ha una propria versione che include (quasi mai esclude, come è il caso dell'italiano) delle lettere (spesso con segni diacritici) che le servono per trascrivere alcune particolarità proprie (ad esempio, il turco aggiunge ç, il rumeno ă, ş, ţ ecc.), quindi si può parlare a tutti gli effetti di alfabeto italiano, turco, rumeno ecc. E ripeto: nella nostra versione dell'alfabeto latino andrebbero aggiunte j, k, w, x e y, (leggendole all'italiana, visto che lo sappiamo fare) se non altro perché le usiamo, che lo si voglia riconoscere o meno.


----------



## vikgigio

BlueWolf said:


> No che non sto scherzando, non vedo proprio perché no. Invece di dire che sono un nostalgico conservatore, prova a darmi una ragione per cui questo dovrebbe essere illogico!



Vuoi una ragione?
Presto detto: perché, pur logicissima come soluzione, si scontrerebbe con l'uso, che è la vera ragione per cui si impone una forma invece che un'altra in una lingua, in barba a ogni teorizzazione che rimane sulla carta. E poi, quando mai le lingue sono state totalmente logiche? Se lo fossero, perché avrebbero tutte queste eccezioni, e tutte queste forme idiomatiche che a chiederci "perché si dice così?" rispondiamo "boh, perché è così.. Si usa dire così"?


----------



## BlueWolf

vikgigio said:


> E ripeto: nella nostra versione dell'alfabeto latino andrebbero aggiunte j, k, w, x e y, (leggendole all'italiana, visto che lo sappiamo fare) se non altro perché le usiamo, che lo si voglia riconoscere o meno.



Poiché queste lettere non seguono logica alcuna nello spelling italiano, facciamo benissimo a non includerle. Secondo me ripeto, le parole straniere che entrano a tutti gli effetti nell'italiano andrebbero scritte come le pronunciamo, secondo le normali regole dell'italiano, non abbiamo nessun bisogno di k, w e altre lettere del genere. Questo salvaguarderebbe lo logicità e la facilità dello spelling italiano. Non vedo controindicazioni.


----------



## BlueWolf

vikgigio said:


> Vuoi una ragione?
> Presto detto: perché, pur logicissima come soluzione, si scontrerebbe con l'uso, che è la vera ragione per cui si impone una forma invece che un'altra in una lingua, in barba a ogni teorizzazione che rimane sulla carta.



L'uso? Quale uso? Secondo te una volta concesso che yacht si può scrivere "iot", quanto ci vorrebbe perché la grafia inglese venga abbandonata? (Tra l'altro non sono sicuro di quanti italiani sappiano come si scrive correttamente yacht...) E poi quello che dici è smentito dal semplice fatto che tassì è diventato una variante accettata di taxi, così come menù di menu.



> E poi, quando mai le lingue sono state totalmente logiche? Se lo fossero, perché avrebbero tutte queste eccezioni, e tutte queste forme idiomatiche che a chiederci "perché si dice così?" rispondiamo "boh, perché è così.. Si usa dire così"?


Te lo dico io da quando. Da quando esiste la penna rossa della prof.  Appena la penna rossa della prof lascerà spazio alla logicità, la scrittura italiana la seguirà.


----------



## vikgigio

BlueWolf said:


> Poiché queste lettere non seguono logica alcuna nello spelling italiano, facciamo benissimo a non includerle. Secondo me ripeto, le parole straniere che entrano a tutti gli effetti nell'italiano andrebbero scritte come le pronunciamo, secondo le normali regole dell'italiano, non abbiamo nessun bisogno di k, w e altre lettere del genere. Questo salvaguarderebbe lo logicità e la facilità dello spelling italiano. Non vedo controindicazioni.



Beh, se in nome di questa tanto esaltata 'logica' vuoi italianizzare tutti i prestiti stranieri, nessuno certo ti fermerà. Ma temo che pochissimi seguiranno il tuo esempio. Invece di parlare di "italianizzare i prestiti" io sposterei il discorso altrove: che bisogno c'è di tutti questi prestiti, quando spesso la nostra lingua ne possiede già i corrispettivi? Quindi - e qui ripropongo la mia politica della via di mezzo - se da un lato accetto di buon grado un prestito nella sua grafia originale, dall'altro accetterei nell'italiano solo prestiti veramente utili, ossia che arrivino veramente a colmare vuoti lessicali. Discutevo di questo con un amico pochi giorni fa. Lui sosteneva che 'songwriting' e 'easy-listening' (si parlava di recensioni rock che fanno abuso di simili espressioni) fossero prestiti necessarî. Io ovviamente dissentivo perché ritengo che 'composizione' e 'orecchiabile' siano parole più che valide per esprimere gli stessi concetti e che è solo la diffusa anglofilia a far preferire le versioni inglesi.. Voi che ne pensate?


----------



## vikgigio

BlueWolf said:


> L'uso? Quale uso? Secondo te una volta concesso che yacht si può scrivere "iot", quanto ci vorrebbe perché la grafia inglese venga abbandonata? (Tra l'altro non sono sicuro di quanti italiani sappiano come si scrive correttamente yacht...) E poi quello che dici è smentito dal semplice fatto che tassì è diventato una variante accettata di taxi, così come menù di menu.



Negare l'importanza dell'uso è come negare l'evidenza, appunto.
Esempio 'taxi/tassì'.
Google dice:
"il tassì" 17.600
"il taxi" 200.000
(nella ricerca ho incluso l'articolo per non incappare in testi inglesi)

Per 'menù/menu" non ho potuto effettuare un'indagine precisa perché il sito non fa differenza fra 'u' con o senza accento, ma direi, leggendo le prime pagine che sono uscite, che la maggior parte degli esempî dicono "menu".


----------



## BlueWolf

vikgigio said:


> Beh, se in nome di questa tanto esaltata 'logica' vuoi italianizzare tutti i prestiti stranieri, nessuno certo ti fermerà. Ma temo che pochissimi seguiranno il tuo esempio.



Il punto è che finché fare come ho detto io sarà considerato ufficialmente errato, neanch'io potrò farlo. Non è questione di seguire l'esempio di BlueWolf. 



> Invece di parlare di "italianizzare i prestiti" io sposterei il discorso altrove: che bisogno c'è di tutti questi prestiti, quando spesso la nostra lingua ne possiede già i corrispettivi? Quindi - e qui ripropongo la mia politica della via di mezzo - se da un lato accetto di buon grado un prestito nella sua grafia originale, dall'altro accetterei nell'italiano solo prestiti veramente utili, ossia che arrivino veramente a colmare vuoti lessicali. Discutevo di questo con un amico pochi giorni fa. Lui sosteneva che 'songwriting' e 'easy-listening' (si parlava di recensioni rock che fanno abuso di simili espressioni) fossero prestiti necessarî. Io ovviamente dissentivo perché ritengo che 'composizione' e 'orecchiabile' siano parole più che valide per esprimere gli stessi concetti e che è solo la diffusa anglofilia a far preferire le versioni inglesi.. Voi che ne pensate?



Su questo sono assolutamente d'accordo con te. Ma a questo proposito vorrei far notare due cose: primo, tu dici che è difficile cambiare il modo in cui la gente scrive, ma cambiare come parla è quasi impossibile, secondo, gli esempi che hai fatto tu non sono in ogni caso parole straniere entrate nella lingua italiana, sono parole inglesi e basta, tant'è vero che hanno i corrispondenti italiani, e quindi la mia aspirata riforma ortografica non riguarderebbe minimamenti tali termini.



> Negare l'importanza dell'uso è come negare l'evidenza, appunto.
> Esempio 'taxi/tassì'.
> Google dice:
> "il tassì" 17.600
> "il taxi" 200.000
> (nella ricerca ho incluso l'articolo per non incappare in testi inglesi)
> 
> Per 'menù/menu" non ho potuto effettuare un'indagine precisa perché il sito non fa differenza fra 'u' con o senza accento, ma direi, leggendo le prime pagine che sono uscite, che la maggior parte degli esempî dicono "menu".



A me non sembrano affatto cifre deludenti , soprattutto visto che nel caso di taxi/tassì esiste un'italianizzazione anche nella pronuncia ['taksi]/[tas'si], quindi coloro che lo pronunciano nel primo modo tenderanno ovviamente a scriverlo con la grafia inglese. Ci vorrebbe una terza grafia, tacsi (ok, non mi ammazzare adesso!) 
Per quanto riguarda menu/menù non sono sicuro che la prima sia più utilizzata, ma comunque non ho modo di dimostrarlo. In ogni caso mi ricordo che in un'altra discussione qualcuno ha espresso l'opinione che menu si usi maggiormente su internet (per intendere i menu informatici) e menù fuori. Ancora, solo opinioni comunque.


----------



## vikgigio

BlueWolf said:


> [...]Su questo sono assolutamente d'accordo con te. Ma a questo proposito vorrei far notare due cose: primo, tu dici che è difficile cambiare il modo in cui la gente scrive, ma cambiare come parla è quasi impossibile, secondo, gli esempi che hai fatto tu non sono in ogni caso parole straniere entrate nella lingua italiana, sono parole inglesi e basta, tant'è vero che hanno i corrispondenti italiani, e quindi la mia aspirata riforma ortografica non riguarderebbe minimamenti tali termini [...].



In ambito musicale (e io bazzico abbastanza quel mondo per potertelo dire con certezza) certe parole (come songwriting, groove, mood, chorus, easy-listening e altre nefandezze anglofile che sono perfetti doppioni di parole italiane che hanno però il torto d'esser poco 'fighe') sono molto usate. E non bisogna certo aspettare che si diffondano in ogni ambito (d'altronde sarebbe impossibile per molte delle parole cui mi riferisco in quanto appartengono al linguaggio settoriale) per far suonare il campanello d'allarme. Temo che se non fermate in tempo, anche a queste parole dovrai ben presto applicare la tua riforma ortografica. D'altronde, sia chiaro, non ce l'ho con queste parole, ma ciò che mi fa rabbia è che a ogni prestito inutile che entra corrisponde la scomparsa di una utile parola italiana.


----------



## BlueWolf

vikgigio said:


> In ambito musicale (e io bazzico abbastanza quel mondo per potertelo dire con certezza) certe parole (come songwriting, groove, mood, chorus, easy-listening e altre nefandezze anglofile che sono perfetti doppioni di parole italiane che hanno però il torto d'esser poco 'fighe') sono molto usate. E non bisogna certo aspettare che si diffondano in ogni ambito (d'altronde sarebbe impossibile per molte delle parole cui mi riferisco in quanto appartengono al linguaggio settoriale) per far suonare il campanello d'allarme. Temo che se non fermate in tempo, anche a queste parole dovrai ben presto applicare la tua riforma ortografica. D'altronde, sia chiaro, non ce l'ho con queste parole, ma ciò che mi fa rabbia è che a ogni prestito inutile che entra corrisponde la scomparsa di una utile parola italiana.



Soprattutto, a proposito di ortografia, visto che tanto non le sappiamo pronunciare e ci rendiamo solo ridicoli.


----------



## vikgigio

BlueWolf said:


> Soprattutto, a proposito di ortografia, visto che tanto non le sappiamo pronunciare e ci rendiamo solo ridicoli.



Ahahah! Verissimo!
Infatti che ridicoli molti tipi che conosco che s'atteggiano ad aspiranti 'rocker' e che parlano così:
<<Io poi do tanta importanza al songvraiting, ma non faccio roba banale, no, ma roba col giusto gruuv, che sia isilìstining, capite, roba che tu dica (sic): "Uau, 'sta song è proprio cuul; ti mette proprio nel muud giusto>>


----------



## arirossa

_forumuser_ said:


> E non venitemi a parlare delle nostranizzazioni alla Renato Cartesio o Anversa che ancora smadonno quando mi trovo davanti Rene' Descartes e Antwerpen e non ho idea di chi/cosa siano.


Ha ha ha! A me è capitato proprio così! Qualche annetto fa andando ad Amsterdam in treno siamo passati per questa Antwerpen, e si vedeva chiaramente che era una grande città, ed io mi dicevo "Guarda te, mai sentita, 'st'Antwerpen, eppure sembra proprio una città importante..."


----------



## angelabonora

arirossa said:


> Ha ha ha! A me è capitato proprio così! Qualche annetto fa andando ad Amsterdam in treno siamo passati per questa Antwerpen, e si vedeva chiaramente che era una grande città, ed io mi dicevo "Guarda te, mai sentita, 'st'Antwerpen, eppure sembra proprio una città importante..."


 
Vorrei ricordare ai più giovani del forum (?) che l'italianizzazione dei termini geografici e di nomi di matematici come Cartesio, Nepero ecc. ha una lunga storia. Non ultima la regola imposta nelle scuole elementari italiane, nel periodo tra le due guerre mondiali, di non usare terminologie straniere ma attenersi ad una traduzione italiana e quindi si trasformarono gli atlanti:
London divenne Londra, Paris Parigi ecc.
Per quanto riguarda i nomi geogafici e i nomi personali a mio parere dovrebbero essere mantenute le grafie originarie e anche la pronuncia. L'altro giorno cercavo alcune città dell'India, che avevano mutato la loro grafia sotto la dominazione inglese e che ora l'hanno riacquistata e non le trovavo...ad es. Benares/Varanasi, Bombay/ Mumbai mi sembrava di impazzire.  
Poi mi sono ricordata che una ventina di anni fa in Francia si propose di eliminare gli accenti, troppo difficili...,  per un paio di anni niente accenti, ma gli studenti specialmente quelli delle prime classi, non riuscivano più a fare un dettato...si reintegrarono gli accenti . Provate in francese a far capire a un bambino la differenza tra  mère, mer senza aver spiegato l'apertura della è, oppure bonté o Genève... piccoli esempi.
Per quanto riguarda l'alfabeto latino e italiano, nel passato non esisteva nel latino la consonante *v* ma *u* e se ne discute ancora...

Ci sarebbe da fare mille esempi specialmente se si scorrono solo per l'italiano scritti in volgare in vari secoli...


----------



## bianconera

Negare l'importanza dell'uso è come negare l'evidenza, appunto.
Esempio 'taxi/tassì'.
Google dice:
"il tassì" 17.600
"il taxi" 200.000
(nella ricerca ho incluso l'articolo per non incappare in testi inglesi)

Io mi intrometto con la mia opinione.  Son d'accordo con tutti voi, ma secondo me 21 lettere.  Penso che l'uso del tassi' contro taxi e una scelta personale e piu' che mai oggi giorno la persona che vuole parlare con una certa cultura si butta sulle parole inglesi.


----------



## _forumuser_

BlueWolf said:


> Mi spiace contestare il tuo esempio, ma la parola "italiana" esiste eccome ed è tassì.
> 
> Blue Wolf? tassi'?  Il fatto che ad un parlante adulto (me ) non sia neanche venuto in mente mi dice due cose: 1. Ormai la mia mente ha iniziato la parabola discendente; 2. Non sento/dico tassi' da anni e anni e l'avevo praticamente rimosso.
> 
> Io vorrei farvi notare una cosa. Possiamo ostinarci ad impugnare il libro di grammatica ma i cambiamenti alla lingua ufficiale vengono fatti per riflettere i cambiamenti sociali e politici. Le lingue nazionali sono l'espressione dello scacchiere politico del XIX secolo. La globalizzazione sta esercitando pressioni fortissime su quest'ordine. Pensate alla Turchia che ha abolito l'alfabeto arabo nel 1927 per passare a quello latino, al Giappone che ha introdotto nel sistema educativo nazionale un intero alfabeto nuovo (seminuovo) solo esclusivamente per i prestiti. Questo per citare casi eclatanti... Un altro esempio con cui spero di lasciarvi di sasso: guardate la tastiera del vostro PC...Quante lettere vedete?  OK, la tastiera Qwerty l'hanno inventata negli USA ma oggi nessun produttore/assemblatore italiano si sognerebbe di mettere sul mercato una tastiera a 21 lettere, per il semplice motivo che per i clienti "piu' e' meglio che meno". QUindi le tastiere dei PC "italiani" (e dei telefoni mi viene in mente ora) hanno 26 lettere. Non le vogliamo insegnare ai bambini?
> 
> RIpeto che sono contro l'importazione selvaggia di parole. Ma l'alfabeto francamente dovra' adeguarsi ai tempi. E poi si sta parlando di ampliare, non di cambiamenti ben piu' dolorosi come l'abolizione, che non sono tanto infrequenti in giro per il mondo.


----------



## Necsus

_forumuser_ said:
			
		

> QUindi le tastiere dei PC "italiani" (e dei telefoni mi viene in mente ora) hanno 26 lettere. Non le vogliamo insegnare ai bambini?


Ai bambini vengono insegnate, per quella che è la mia esperienza: a mia figlia, in prima elementare, sia pure definendole 'lettere straniere', le insegnano con l'alfabeto. Non ritengo poi così fondamentale il fatto che vengano o meno inserite nel computo totale delle lettere che lo compongono.


----------



## _forumuser_

Necsus said:


> Ai bambini vengono insegnate, per quella che è la mia esperienza: a mia figlia, in prima elementare, sia pure definendole 'lettere straniere', le insegnano con l'alfabeto. Non ritengo poi così fondamentale il fatto che vengano o meno inserite nel computo totale delle lettere che lo compongono.


 
Concordo, l'importante e' che si insegnino. Ma vedrai che col tempo verranno cosi' naturalizzate che nessuno notera' piu' che non fanno parte del nostro alfabeto. Carina tua figlia in prima elementare, come ti invidio!


----------



## Necsus

_forumuser_ said:
			
		

> Concordo, l'importante e' che si insegnino. Ma vedrai che col tempo verranno cosi' naturalizzate che nessuno notera' piu' che non fanno parte del nostro alfabeto.


Ah, sicuramente, non potrebbe essere altrimenti. E di fatto, ne fanno parte!


			
				_forumuser_ said:
			
		

> Carina tua figlia in prima elementare, come ti invidio!


Sì, devo dire che è un'esperienza davvero invidiabile..!


----------



## BlueWolf

_forumuser_ said:


> Io vorrei farvi notare una cosa. Possiamo ostinarci ad impugnare il libro di grammatica ma i cambiamenti alla lingua ufficiale vengono fatti per riflettere i cambiamenti sociali e politici. Le lingue nazionali sono l'espressione dello scacchiere politico del XIX secolo. La globalizzazione sta esercitando pressioni fortissime su quest'ordine.



Infatti la mia proposta ha il suo messaggio politico chiarissimo. 



> Pensate alla Turchia che ha abolito l'alfabeto arabo nel 1927 per passare a quello latino, al Giappone che ha introdotto nel sistema educativo nazionale un intero alfabeto nuovo (seminuovo) solo esclusivamente per i prestiti. Questo per citare casi eclatanti...


Ma noi ne abbiamo bisogno? La Turchia ha aumentato il suo livello di alfabetizzazione semplicemente cambiando alfabeto, visto che quello nuovo è molto più facile. Noi invece con questa "fissa" delle parole straniere ci stiamo semplicemente complicando la vita.



> Un altro esempio con cui spero di lasciarvi di sasso: guardate la tastiera del vostro PC...Quante lettere vedete?  OK, la tastiera Qwerty l'hanno inventata negli USA ma oggi nessun produttore/assemblatore italiano si sognerebbe di mettere sul mercato una tastiera a 21 lettere, per il semplice motivo che per i clienti "piu' e' meglio che meno". QUindi le tastiere dei PC "italiani" (e dei telefoni mi viene in mente ora) hanno 26 lettere.
> 
> Perdonami, ma non trovo l'esempio della tastiera molto azzeccato. Tutti i caratteri base del computer (scelti dagli americani) sono indispenspensabili per i linguaggi di programmazione. È un'esigenza che nasce prima di tutto per il buon funzionamento stesso del computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Non le vogliamo insegnare ai bambini?
> 
> 
> 
> Tanto le imparano comunque a lezione di inglese, no? Comunque il fatto di sapere la loro posizione nell'alfabeto è ben diverso dall'adottarle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIpeto che sono contro l'importazione selvaggia di parole. Ma l'alfabeto francamente dovra' adeguarsi ai tempi. E poi si sta parlando di ampliare, non di cambiamenti ben piu' dolorosi come l'abolizione, che non sono tanto infrequenti in giro per il mondo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dovrà adeguarsi ai tempi solo se noi lo rendiamo necessario.
> 
> Volete vedere che bella figura farebbe il nostro ipotetico nuovo alfabeto? Allora, inizia la presentazione della funzione delle varie lettere:
> 
> A: utilizzata per trascrivere il suono [a].
> B: utilizzata per trascrivere il suono *.
> ...
> 
> così via per un po' (non scrivo la C perché sarebbe troppo lungo, ma anche lei ha delle chiare regole d'uso). Poi arriviamo alla J!
> 
> J: utilizzata per trascrivere il suono [j] in certe parole di origine italiana e latina, [Z] in altre di origine francese e [dZ] in altre ancora di origine inglese (ovviamente nessuna regola circa quando usarla).
> K: utilizzata per trascrivere il suono [k] in certe parole (ovviamente nessuna regola circa quando usare invece c o ch).
> ...
> W: utilizzata per trascrivere il suono [w] in certe parole di origine inglese e il suono [v] in certe parole di origine tedesca (ovviamente nessuna regola circa quando usare invece u o v).
> 
> Vi risparmio la X e la Y.  E queste lettere dovrebbero orgogliosamente porsi al fianco delle nostre, governate da regole semplici e chiare? Tra l'altro da non dimenticare che dovremo anche aggiungere un bel può di nuovi digrammi e trigrammi ai nostri CH, GN e gli altri, altrimenti come facciamo a spiegare la pronuncia di queste parole?
> Insomma, non solo l'inglese si tiene lo spelling più assurdo della terra, ma presto un sacco di lingue prima molto fonetiche si troveranno costrette ad adottare un sistema similarmente illogico a causa di tutti i prestiti da quella lingua. Che bella prospettiva per il futuro!*
Click to expand...


----------



## Nicholas the Italian

Ok, allora io propongo questo alfabeto! 
A B C K D E F J G I L Y M N X O P R S H T U V Q Z
C: c morbida (cao, celo, cimelio)
K: c dura (kakao, ki, perke')
J: g morbida (jelato, jujjola)
G: g dura (grano, giaia)
Y: dittongo gl (coniyo, coyere)
X: dittongo gn (xomo, spexere)
H: dittongo sc (henze, hiare)
Q: s morbida come-si-chiama (asia => aqia)
E cadono tutte le regole su quando si usa c, quando ch, quando ci... Sarei anche propenso a usare lettere diverse per le e e le o con accenti acuto/grave... Se mi sono dimenticato qualche suono ditemelo.
Risolti molti problemi di ortografia, di pronuncia, ecc.. Che ne dite? 

Kualunkue koqa dicate, io da ojji kominco a uqare kuesto alfabeto, ke vi piacca o no!


----------



## BlueWolf

Nicholas the Italian said:


> Ok, allora io propongo questo alfabeto!
> A B C K D E F J G I L Y M N X O P R S H T U V Q Z
> C: c morbida (cao, celo, cimelio)
> K: c dura (kakao, ki, perke')
> J: g morbida (jelato, jujjola)
> G: g dura (grano, giaia)
> Y: dittongo gl (coniyo, coyere)
> X: dittongo gn (xomo, spexere)
> H: dittongo sc (henze, hiare)
> Q: s morbida come-si-chiama (asia => aqia)
> E cadono tutte le regole su quando si usa c, quando ch, quando ci... Sarei anche propenso a usare lettere diverse per le e e le o con accenti acuto/grave... Se mi sono dimenticato qualche suono ditemelo.
> Risolti molti problemi di ortografia, di pronuncia, ecc.. Che ne dite?
> 
> Kualunque koqa dicate, io da ojji kominco a uqare kuesto alfabeto, ke vi piacca o no!



Sì, il tuo alfabeto presenta diverse problematiche! 
Prima di tutto non risulta intuitivo per gli italiani. Qualsiasi riforma ortografica radicale, che non risulti intuitiva per i parlanti, dovrebbe sempre essere apportata su tempi lunghi.
Secondo, non bisognerebbe mai secondo me fare divisioni tra i due tipi di s, di e, di z e di o, perché sono soggette a grandi variazioni regionali. Uno dei motivi per cui l'alfabeto italiano è ottimo è perché io che vengo da Milano non mi devo chiedere ogni volta: "Hmm, questa e sarà aperta o chiusa in Toscana?".
Infine, se il nostro alfabeto moderno riesce in un colpo solo a salvaguardare logicità nella scrittura ed etimologia delle parole, perché dobbiamo disfarcene a priori in favore di uno che conserva solo la prima e non porta nulla di nuovo. 
Come vedi, io non inorridisco mai, ma valuto sempre. 

EDIT: Ah, giusto per curiosità, ma c'è un motivo per cui hai anche cambiato l'ordine alfabetico?


----------



## Nicholas the Italian

*** Stiamo testando il nuovo alfabeto. Si prega di non prendere quanto segue come italiano standard. ***



BlueWolf said:


> Sì, il tuo alfabeto presenta diverse problematiche!


Ehm, e' ankora in beta-test, ma ce la faremo 



> Secondo, non bisognerebbe mai secondo me fare divisioni tra i due tipi di s, di e, di z e di o, perché visto che sono soggette a grandi variazioni regionali.


Pensavo di fare kosi' proprio per uniformare finalmente la pronunca, kosikke' uno non debba kiedersi "ma si pronunca bEne o bene? se o sE?": basta sapere kom'e' skritta la parola (skusa ma ho la tastiera inglese).
Komunkue si puo' anke fare a meno, basta toyere la Q.



> EDIT: Ah, giusto per curiosità, ma c'è un motivo per cui hai anche cambiato l'ordine alfabetico?


Per mettere vicine lettere simili (C-J, ecc.), ma l'ordine non m'interessa piu' di tanto.
Anzi, sarei kurioso di sapere kome mai l'ordine storiko sia kuesto.

PS: kome vedi non kambierebbe poi kosi' tanto, solo tante K... il ke kominca ja' ad essere un'abitudine tra i jovani...


----------



## BlueWolf

Nicholas the Italian said:


> PS: kome vedi non kambierebbe poi kosi' tanto, solo tante K... il ke kominca ja' ad essere un'abitudine tra i jovani...



Il problema a proposito del tuo alfabeto secondo me è che non risolve nessun problema! Non rende scrivere in italiano più semplice, semplicemente annulla qualche digramma in favore di una sola lettera. Riassumendo, secondo me il gioco non vale la candela!
Se dobbiamo cambiare l'ortografia italiana, io cambierei la scrittura di parole come _scienza_,_ cielo_ e cose del genere. Senza contare il fatto che non si capisce perché il plurale di ciliegia è ciliegie e quello di saggia è sagge. E per finire io mi sbarazzerei della regola che un davanti a un nome maschile iniziante per vocale non va apostrofato, per ragioni di cui ho già parlato in un altro thread.
Queste secondo me sono le problematiche dell'italiano che andrebbero risolte. Un ch al posto di una k non crea proprio alcun problema.


----------



## DDT

Innanzi tutto mi scuso con tutte le persone che chiamerò in causa per non citarle direttamente, avrei dovuto usare la funzione "quote" fino allo sfinimento  

Sono pienamente d'accordo che le 5 lettere "incriminate" facciano parte di fatto dell'alfabeto italiano. Che poi la cosa sia ufficializzata o meno, in un paese come il nostro dove "le regole non esistono, esistono solo le eccezioni" (scusate, ho sentito "L'ombelico del mondo" di recente  ) non mi sembra faccia una grande differenza. Non esiste peraltro un alfabeto latino, a ricordarcelo è stato un forer@ spagnolo che ha scritto che la sua bellissima lingua di lettere ne ha 28, le 26 che includono le 5 in oggetto più la "ñ" e la "ll".

Sono contrario a trasformare suoni come "ch" in "k", anche se devo dire che in linguaggio sms funziona benissimo, a quanto pare - e solo in quel caso, devo aggiungere...basterebbe dare un occhio a come scrivono negli sms o chattano francesi e inglesi per rendersi conto che si tratta di un meta-linguaggio assolutamente non assimilabile a concezioni di evoluzione linguistica o altro, quanto piuttosto a un gioco di divertenti abbreviazioni. Naturalmente parlo limitatamente alle tre lingue di cui ho e ho avuto esperienza diretta vivendo sul posto.
Qualcuno ha parlato di adottare la pronuncia inglese per le 5 lettere. Mi chiedo: perché? L'alfabeto francese consta delle stesse 26 lettere che si possono trovare in quello inglese - tengo a precisare che la cédille "ç" non contribuisce a creare una lettera a parte - ed esiste una pronuncia francese anche per le 5 lettere in oggetto, comunemente utilizzata da tutti. Non vedo perché adottare inglesismi superflui. Già siamo tra coloro che maggiormente hanno inglobato parole da lingue straniere - mi permetto di ricordare a chi citava l'inglese come lingua strapiena di francesismi che la cosa ha radici storiche, Guglielmo il Conquistatore ha guidato i Normanni - che parlavano l'antenato del francese attuale - alla conquista dell'attuale Inghilterra e giustamente l'ha conquistata (dal che deriva il suo titolo appositivo) con la battaglia di Hastings nel 1066. Non vedo perché dovremmo abbandonarci a un utilizzo che andrebbe solamente a ingrossare la lista di termini di origine straniera che fanno parte non dei lemmi di utilizzo comune, ma dei termini utilizzati da una ristretta parte di italiani che - secondo la mia personalissima esperienza - cercano di distinguersi con risultati abbastanza ridicoli. In determinate famiglie sono ad esempio invalse parole come "nursery" per indicare la camera da letto dei bambini (significato peraltro arcaico in inglese), "guest(s)" al posto di "invitato(i)" etc
Sono invece a favore dell'utilizzo tra persone dello stesso settore di parole che facciano parte di un gergo. Ad esempio, il citato "easy-listening" non significa solamente "orecchiabile", ma corrisponde anche a una classificazione musicale che non ha una traduzione in grado di rendere correttamente il concetto in italiano. Un altro esempio: come rendere in italiano il concetto borsistico di "future(s)"? Come "futuro(i)? Ritengo peraltro che la soluzione stia, come dicevano i nostri progenitori romani, nel mezzo: è una questione di equilibrio e, soprattutto, di salvaguardia del nostro patrimonio linguistico-lessicale senza eccedere in esterofilia o chiudersi in anacronistici purismi soppiantati dall'evoluzione linguistica e culturale. In medio virtus  

DDT


----------



## vikgigio

DDT said:


> Innanzi tutto mi scuso con tutte le persone che chiamerò in causa per non citarle direttamente, avrei dovuto usare la funzione "quote" fino allo sfinimento
> 
> Sono pienamente d'accordo che le 5 lettere "incriminate" facciano parte di fatto dell'alfabeto italiano. Che poi la cosa sia ufficializzata o meno, in un paese come il nostro dove "le regole non esistono, esistono solo le eccezioni" (scusate, ho sentito "L'ombelico del mondo" di recente ) non mi sembra faccia una grande differenza. Non esiste peraltro un alfabeto latino, a ricordarcelo è stato un forer@ spagnolo che ha scritto che la sua bellissima lingua di lettere ne ha 28, le 26 che includono le 5 in oggetto più la "ñ" e la "ll".
> 
> Sono contrario a trasformare suoni come "ch" in "k", anche se devo dire che in linguaggio sms funziona benissimo, a quanto pare - e solo in quel caso, devo aggiungere...basterebbe dare un occhio a come scrivono negli sms o chattano francesi e inglesi per rendersi conto che si tratta di un meta-linguaggio assolutamente non assimilabile a concezioni di evoluzione linguistica o altro, quanto piuttosto a un gioco di divertenti abbreviazioni. Naturalmente parlo limitatamente alle tre lingue di cui ho e ho avuto esperienza diretta vivendo sul posto.
> Qualcuno ha parlato di adottare la pronuncia inglese per le 5 lettere. Mi chiedo: perché? L'alfabeto francese consta delle stesse 26 lettere che si possono trovare in quello inglese - tengo a precisare che la cédille "ç" non contribuisce a creare una lettera a parte - ed esiste una pronuncia francese anche per le 5 lettere in oggetto, comunemente utilizzata da tutti. Non vedo perché adottare inglesismi superflui. Già siamo tra coloro che maggiormente hanno inglobato parole da lingue straniere - mi permetto di ricordare a chi citava l'inglese come lingua strapiena di francesismi che la cosa ha radici storiche, Guglielmo il Conquistatore ha guidato i Normanni - che parlavano l'antenato del francese attuale - alla conquista dell'attuale Inghilterra e giustamente l'ha conquistata (dal che deriva il suo titolo appositivo) con la battaglia di Hastings nel 1066. Non vedo perché dovremmo abbandonarci a un utilizzo che andrebbe solamente a ingrossare la lista di termini di origine straniera che fanno parte non dei lemmi di utilizzo comune, ma dei termini utilizzati da una ristretta parte di italiani che - secondo la mia personalissima esperienza - cercano di distinguersi con risultati abbastanza ridicoli. In determinate famiglie sono ad esempio invalse parole come "nursery" per indicare la camera da letto dei bambini (significato peraltro arcaico in inglese), "guest(s)" al posto di "invitato(i)" etc
> Sono invece a favore dell'utilizzo tra persone dello stesso settore di parole che facciano parte di un gergo. Ad esempio, il citato "easy-listening" non significa solamente "orecchiabile", ma corrisponde anche a una classificazione musicale che non ha una traduzione in grado di rendere correttamente il concetto in italiano. Un altro esempio: come rendere in italiano il concetto borsistico dei "future(s)"? Come "futuro(i)? Ritengo peraltro che la soluzione stia, come dicevano i nostri progenitori romani, nel mezzo: è una questione di equilibrio e, soprattutto, di salvaguardia del nostro patrimonio linguistico-lessicale senza eccedere in esterofilia o chiudersi in anacronistici purismi soppiantati dall'evoluzione linguistica e culturale. In medio virtus
> DDT



Sono d'accordo su tutto quello che dici, davvero; mi sento di fare comunque una precisazione in riferimento a 'easy-listening'. Vedi, sarà anche vero che nel gergo musicale ha assunto un significato specifico, ma non vedo per quale ragione non si siano potute coniare, per questa come per altre espressioni, specifiche parole italiane, o dare alla traduzione già esistente (l'aggettivo "orecchiabile" o la locuzione "di facile ascolto") un'estensione di significato, come è accaduto per l'originale inglese, fino a designare questa specifica categoria di melodie.. È che, diciamolo, l'italiano medio soffre di un complesso di inferiorità linguistico e con certe parole straniere in bocca si sente più figo, più importante, perfino più colto e non sospetta minimamente di rendersi invece del tutto ridicolo. È una mentalità che io osteggio senza pietà, e mai mi piegherò all'uso settoriale (nel campo musicale) di easy-listening (perché, ripeto, l'italiano è lingua lessicalmente ricca e non credo difetti di parole con cui creare opportuni ed eventuali neologismi) e poi perché se si chiude un occhio oggi a easy-listening si crea un precedente per richiuderlo davanti a groove, mood e altri prestiti inutili che io personalmente pronuncerò solo se sto parlando in inglese. A ogni lingua le sue parole. A volte addirittura credo che molti aspiranti rocker o molti sedicenti critici musicali ricorrano a certe parole non solo per darsi un tono ma anche o soprattutto perché non sarebbero in grado di spiegare certe cose in un italiano un po' più articolato, e si rifugiano nella nebulosità di certi termini inglesi per pura comodità.


----------



## _forumuser_

vikgigio said:


> Sono d'accordo su tutto quello che dici, davvero; mi sento di fare comunque una precisazione in riferimento a 'easy-listening'. Vedi, sarà anche vero che nel gergo musicale ha assunto un significato specifico, ma non vedo per quale ragione non si siano potute coniare, per questa come per altre espressioni, specifiche parole italiane, o dare alla traduzione già esistente (l'aggettivo "orecchiabile" o la locuzione "di facile ascolto") un'estensione di significato, come è accaduto per l'originale inglese, fino a designare questa specifica categoria di melodie.. È che, diciamolo, l'italiano medio soffre di un complesso di inferiorità linguistico e con certe parole straniere in bocca si sente più figo, più importante, perfino più colto e non sospetta minimamente di rendersi invece del tutto ridicolo. È una mentalità che io osteggio senza pietà, e mai mi piegherò all'uso settoriale (nel campo musicale) di easy-listening (perché, ripeto, l'italiano è lingua lessicalmente ricca e non credo difetti di parole con cui creare opportuni ed eventuali neologismi) e poi perché se si chiude un occhio oggi a easy-listening si crea un precedente per richiuderlo davanti a groove, mood e altri prestiti inutili che io personalmente pronuncerò solo se sto parlando in inglese. A ogni lingua le sue parole. A volte addirittura credo che molti aspiranti rocker o molti sedicenti critici musicali ricorrano a certe parole non solo per darsi un tono ma anche o soprattutto perché non sarebbero in grado di spiegare certe cose in un italiano un po' più articolato, e si rifugiano nella nebulosità di certi termini inglesi per pura comodità.


 
Concordo che il complesso di inferiorita' o forse anche la volonta' di potenza D) hanno un ruolo primario nell'adozione dei prestiti (parole straniere). Ma il problema con easy-listening e' che si riferiva in origine ad un tipo/corpus di musica americana. Oggi esistono musicisti italiani che fanno easy-listening ma quando e' stata importata l'etichetta era un fenomeno tutto americano. Quindi l'anglismo aveva il pregio di comunicare l'estento (esiste in italiano? ) geografico del fenomeno. Chiamarla musica "godibile" "facile da ascoltare" "rilassante" allora, sarebbe stato un po' come chiamare il sushi, ad oggi un fenomeno percepito come essenzialmente giapponese, "polpette di riso e pesce crudo". Quando una parola denota un oggetto/fenomeno che non esiste in un altro paese che si adotti il termine straniero e' non solo naturale e' molto spesso preferibile. Oggi si potrebbe cambiare, ma una volta che il termine e' entrato in uso diventa difficile fare riforme perche/ 

Il prestito e' veramente grossolano e ingiustificato quando in una lingua esiste gia' un termine equivalente e il genio di turno lo ignora perche' il prestito fa piu' froid. Provider > er provaider(e). Voto: 0.


----------



## vikgigio

_forumuser_ said:


> [...]Ma il problema con easy-listening e' che si riferiva in origine ad un tipo/corpus di musica americana. Oggi esistono musicisti italiani che fanno easy-listening ma quando e' stata importata l'etichetta era un fenomeno tutto americano. Quindi l'anglismo aveva il pregio di comunicare l'estento (esiste in italiano? ) geografico del fenomeno. Chiamarla musica "godibile" "facile da ascoltare" "rilassante" allora, sarebbe stato un po' come chiamare il sushi, ad oggi un fenomeno percepito come essenzialmente giapponese, "polpette di riso e pesce crudo". [...].



E tu credi che oggigiorno tutti quelli che (ab)usano (del)la parola "easy-listening" lo facciano consci del suo riferimento storico? Io vedo piuttosto che la si usa semplicemente come sinonimo di "orecchiabile", né più né meno. Concordo in merito all'intraducibilità dei realia quali il sushi ma siamo sicuri che _tutti_ i realia siano intraducibili? Siamo davvero così certi che _easy-listening _non possa trovare una traduzione? Secondo me spesso chi introduce prestiti nella nostra lingua non si ferma neanche un secondo a pensare a come potrebbe essere tradotta quella parola in italiano, o a se magari una traduzione c'è già. È tale la sudditanza linguistica che l'italiano ha nei confronti della lingua inglese (e non solo) che finiamo per adottare spesso tanti, troppi inutili doppioni. E come se non bastasse questi doppioni spesso si impongono con tale veemenza a danno dei loro corrispettivi italiani da finire per indebolirli o addirittura farli scomparire.. Quanta gente sento dire che tra due parole, l'una italiana e l'altra inglese, "quella inglese rende meglio"? Ma siamo sicuri che renda davvero meglio o è solo la nostra pigrizia linguistica che si è spinta a tal punto da renderci privi di ogni capacità creativa?


----------



## MünchnerFax

Credo che non sia solo la pigrizia la chiave del successo degli anglicismi inutili (e sottolineo questo _inutili_; ci sono, purtroppo o per fortuna, anche quelli utili).
C'è anche una questione di esibizionismo culturale (distorto). In Italia sono, ancora oggi, troppo pochi quelli che padroneggiano le lingue straniere; usare termini inglesi (ma ogni epoca ha avuto i suoi idiomi preferiti. Chi non ricorda il _frigidaire_) è una maschera verso l'esterno ("Io so l'inglese, tu no") come pure verso se stessi. Il politico che dice _management _("menèiggement!") invece che amministrazione vuole evidentemente dare un'idea di maggiore capacità. (Te lo raccomando!  )

Parentesi: attenzione all'OT, stiamo quasi abbandonando l'alfabeto.


----------



## BlueWolf

Vorrei far notare, comunque, fino a qualche tempo fa l'italianizzazione degli anglicismi era qualcosa di assolutamente normale. Dopotutto sceriffo non viene, per esempio, dall'inglese _sheriff_? Eppure è stato italianizzato. Notare invece che in francese per esempio questo non è avvenuto del tutto, visto che è scritto _shérif_ invece di _chérif_. Insomma non capisco perché questa tradizione vecchia come il cucco debba oggi provocare timore o scandalo. Trovatemi una parola scritta con l'ortografia inglese il cui uso in italiano risalga a più di 50 anni fa. Non abbiamo mai avuto bisogno degli _ch, j, k, sh, th, w, y_ e chi più ne ha ne metta dell'inglese, adesso invece li dobbiamo addirittura mettere nell'alfabeto. È qualcosa che non riesco proprio a capire.


----------



## ElaineG

> attenzione all'OT, stiamo quasi abbandonando l'alfabeto.


 
Esatto!

Tutto molto interessante, ma penso che il tema degli anglicismi (utili o inutili) sia un'altra discussione.

Qui, proseguiamo (se rimane qualcosa di dire) con l'alfabeto.  Ma vi prego di aprire le nuove discussioni per il tassi, "easy listening", ecc. ecc. (se volete).


----------



## fra3nic

L'alfabeto italiano è composto da 21 segni. I grafemi j, k, w, y non sono italiani ma presenti in molte parole straniere entrate nella nostra lingua, quindi sono da considerare ormai. Per rispondere al dubbio di qualcuno...l'alfabeto italiano non dispone di grafemi specifici per rapprensentare alcuni fonemi per i quali si ricorre ai segni dell'alfabeto fonetico. Questa carenza dell'alfabeto grafico proviene dal latino ed è dovuta all'evoluzione che alcuni suoni hanno subito dal nel passaggio dal latino all'italiano e ha quindi una ragione storica. 
Un'altra carenza dell'alfabeto grafico è costituita dall'assenza di grafemi specifici per alcuni fonemi rappresentati dall'accostamento di due lettere (digramma): ad esempio, SC di scena.


----------



## _forumuser_

ElaineG said:


> Esatto!
> 
> Tutto molto interessante, ma penso che il tema degli anglicismi (utili o inutili) sia un'altra discussione.
> 
> Qui, proseguiamo (se rimane qualcosa di dire) con l'alfabeto. Ma vi prego di aprire le nuove discussioni per il tassi, "easy listening", ecc. ecc. (se volete).


 
Scusa pero' cara Elaine. Il motivo per cui si discute se l'alfabeto italiano debba essere ampliato o meno e' l'ingresso massiccio di parole non italiane nel lessico dell'italiano. Portare esempi di queste parole e' indispensabile, non credi?


----------



## BlueWolf

_forumuser_ said:


> Scusa pero' cara Elaine. Il motivo per cui si discute se l'alfabeto italiano debba essere ampliato o meno e' l'ingresso massiccio di parole non italiane nel lessico dell'italiano. Portare esempi di queste parole e' indispensabile, non credi?


 
Concordo, purché la discussione rimanga sull'ortografia di tali parole. 



fra3nic said:


> L'alfabeto italiano è composto da 21 segni. I grafemi j, k, w, y non sono italiani ma presenti in molte parole straniere entrate nella nostra lingua, quindi sono da considerare ormai. Per rispondere al dubbio di qualcuno...l'alfabeto italiano non dispone di grafemi specifici per rapprensentare alcuni fonemi per i quali si ricorre ai segni dell'alfabeto fonetico. Questa carenza dell'alfabeto grafico proviene dal latino ed è dovuta all'evoluzione che alcuni suoni hanno subito dal nel passaggio dal latino all'italiano e ha quindi una ragione storica.
> Un'altra carenza dell'alfabeto grafico è costituita dall'assenza di grafemi specifici per alcuni fonemi rappresentati dall'accostamento di due lettere (digramma): ad esempio, SC di scena.


 
Mah, a me comunque è sempre sembrato che l'alfabeto italiano funzionasse benissimo per lo scopo per cui è stato creato. L'unico suo limite, secondo me, è che certi suoni che hanno pronunce diverse a seconda della lettera seguente (ovvero c, g e sc) non hanno pronunce chiare quando sono in fine di parola (dato che in italiano le parole finiscono praticamente sempre in vocale). Qui sta il limite dell'italiano nella sua rappresentazione delle parole straniere. Ad esempio in italiano non esiste un modo per scrivere il suono _c_ di _cena_ alla fine della parola, cosa che rende impossibile l'italianizzazione di parole come _scotch_. Una volta risolto questo problema, non vedo perché dovrei scrivere il verbo _chattare_ (verbo tutto italiano) con un _ch_ invece che di un _ci_. E una volta che accettata la grafia _ciattare_, perché bisognerebbe scrivere _chat_?


----------



## femmejolie

ElaineG said:


> Esatto!
> 
> Tutto molto interessante, ma penso che il tema degli anglicismi (utili o inutili) sia un'altra discussione.
> 
> Qui, proseguiamo (se avete/c'è qualcosa *da* dire) con l'alfabeto. Ma vi prego di aprire le nuove discussioni per il tass*ì*, "easy listening", ecc. ecc. (se volete).


Parli molto bene l'italiano.
Qualche piccola correzione, spero non ti dispiaccia!


----------



## sabrinita85

femmejolie said:


> Parli molto bene l'italiano.
> Qualche piccola correzione, spero non ti dispiaccia!


Ciao femme.
Le tue opzioni sono corrette, ma volevo dirti che la frase


> Qui, proseguiamo (se rimane qualcosa di dire) con l'alfabeto.


non è sbagliata. 

Al limite, se proprio vogliamo trovare il pelo nell'uovo, potremmo dire:
_ Qui, proseguiamo (se rimane *qualcos'altro* di dire) con l'alfabeto._

Saluti


----------



## irene.acler

sabrinita85 said:


> Al limite, se proprio vogliamo trovare il pelo nell'uovo, potremmo dire:
> _ Qui, proseguiamo (se rimane *qualcos'altro* da dire) con l'alfabeto._
> 
> Saluti



Sì, però "DA dire" e non "DI dire".


----------



## sabrinita85

irene.acler said:


> Sì, però "DA dire" e non "DI dire".


Ops, è vero. Grazie Ire.


----------



## irene.acler

Di nulla, Sabri!


----------



## bianconera

MunchnerFax e' proprio quello che cercavo di dire anch'io con l'esempio del tassi / taxi.  Le parole in inglese hanno un certo je ne ce qua ( l'ho scritto bene?).  
Comunque sia, io continuo con l'alfabeto originale.


----------



## sabrinita85

bianconera said:


> un certo je ne ce qua ( l'ho scritto bene?).


Dovrebbe essere: _*je ne sais quoi*_.


----------



## DDT

bianconera said:


> MunchnerFax e' proprio quello che cercavo di dire anch'io con l'esempio del tassi / taxi.  Le parole in inglese hanno un certo je ne ce qua ( l'ho scritto bene?).
> Comunque sia, io continuo con l'alfabeto originale.


In italiano si può dire "un certo *non so che*"  

DDT


----------



## new york

Gio77 said:


> Questa domanda capita a fagiuolo, nel senso che proprio alcuni giorni fa, parlando con una mia collega di 25 anni, mi sono stupito nel sentirla affermare che l'alfabeto italiano ha 26 lettere. Anch'io infatti appartengo allo squadrone (nutrito, credo) dei sostenitori delle 21 lettere e anch'io non ho altra chance che pensare all'alfabeto inglese se voglio sapere dove sono le varie J, K, W...
> A lei invece l'alfabeto della "vecchia guardia" suona monco, poichè alle elementari le hanno insegnato solo la nuova versione _international_, direttamente in italiano. Inoltre sostiene che oggi tutti i libri di testo contengono questo tipo di alfabeto. Qualcuno di voi ha modo di appurare?
> 
> Comunque sia, sono proprio queste piccole rivelazioni che ti fanno capire che stai invecchiando...


 

caro Gio77, anche io ho 25 anni, ma a scuola mi hanno insegnato che l'alfabeto italiano ha 21 lettere! ;-) 
comunque, secondo me è vero che ormai ai bimbi insegnano l'alfabeto di 26 lettere, guardando sul web ho visto che dicono che l'alfabeto italiano ha 21 lettere + 5 che non appartengono alla lingua italiana ma che vengono usate per parole di origine straniera (dopotutto i bambini che vanno a scuola oggi imparano tutti quei termini che magari, per quel che mi riguarda, 25 anni fa non si usavano e quindi devono sapere che sistono anche quelle lettere)
passo e chiudo! 
ciao!
Mary.


----------



## Marlotta

l'alfabeto italiano é composto da 21 lettere... questo almeno insegnavano a scuola "ai miei tempi"....
Ciao


----------



## Salegrosso

Sao ko kelle terre, per kelle fini que ki contene, trenta anni le possette parte sancti benedicti.

L'italiano e' nato con la cappa...


----------



## BlueWolf

Salegrosso said:


> Sao ko kelle terre, per kelle fini que ki contene, trenta anni le possette parte sancti benedicti.
> 
> L'italiano e' nato con la cappa...



Be', io lo chiamerei volgare più che italiano...
Comunque non esiste una forma standard dell'italiano scritto se non in tempi recenti. Mi ricordo di brani italiani, ben più simili a quello moderno rispetto a quello da te citato, che ancora mantengono tutte le h etimologiche.
Se vogliamo essere di vedute cronologicamente più ampie l'italiano la k nasce dal latino che ne abbandonò l'uso per quasi tutta la sua produzione letteraria più importante. Successivamente è impiegata nel primo periodo di scrittura del volgare per ovviare il problema dell'ambivalente valore della c, prima che si standardizzi il digramma ch (da notare tra l'altro che per lo stesso valore nel tuo brano viene anche usato il digramma qu, vedi _que_).
Andando oltre le origini della k comunque, rimane il fatto che essa non può essere considerata italiana oggi perché non è all'atto pratico usata per le parole italiane, ma solo per quelle di origine straniera.

P.S. Mi piacerebbe proprio sapere perché ovunque questo argomento viene tirato fuori si tenta sempre di proteggere per prima la k, invece di lettere come j o x che sono molto più legate all'italiano.


----------



## Salegrosso

BlueWolf said:


> Mi piacerebbe proprio sapere perché ovunque questo argomento viene tirato fuori si tenta sempre di proteggere per prima la k, invece di lettere come j o x che sono molto più legate all'italiano.


 
Bella domanda... forse perche' ha un suono ke riempie la bokka... 

Rileggendo tutta questa catena di interventi prendo le parti delle 5 letterine. 

Com'e' possibile che una lingua di tutto rispetto, 
parlata da milioni di persone che ogni giorno mandano fax, 
non possa scrivere _fax_ senza il ricorso ad altri alfabeti? 

Dichiariamole anche italiane, cosi' possiamo tranquillamente suonare xilofoni, prendere taxi, bere yogurt, digitare www... 
In fondo si tratta di definizioni, 
che non possono certo pretendere di incanalare la realta', 
possono soltanto cercare di starle al passo. 
Faticosamente.


----------



## BlueWolf

Salegrosso said:


> Dichiariamole anche italiane, cosi' possiamo tranquillamente suonare xilofoni, prendere taxi, bere yogurt, digitare www...



Perché, non ti piacciono forse crêpes e würstel?


----------



## _forumuser_

Salegrosso said:


> In fondo si tratta di definizioni,
> che non possono certo pretendere di incanalare la realta',
> possono soltanto cercare di starle al passo.
> Faticosamente.


 
Bellissima frase. Per adottarla come aforisma ufficiale sulla porta del mio studio, pero', forse sostituirei incanalare con incatenare o dare ordini a.


----------



## Salegrosso

Quale onore!!!


----------



## itka

Penso che stiamo faccendo l'Europa anche sul piano linguistico. Un giorno o l'altro, queste consonanti (w, k, j, ...) saranno ufficialmente italiane come saranno francese le parole inglese su cui si lamentano i puristi ... Secondo me si sta creando una nuova lingua. Non si sa bene quale sarà  ma ovviamente farà un sacco di prestiti alle altre lingue europee...

Ho scoperto poco fà la parola francese "chance" in italiano ... perché non la scrivete "scians" ? Ma è veramente importante che si scriva in un modo o un'altro ?


----------



## kdl77

itka said:


> Ma è veramente importante che si scriva in un modo o un'altro ?


 
Ecco, appunto... Me lo chiedevo anch'io.

Secondo me, l'alfabeto ITALIANO ha 21 lettere, ma la lingua italiana usa correntemente molte altre lettere perché è una lingua viva, aperta, partecipe di una globalizzazione che investe tutte le lingue del pianeta. E' giusto che queste lettere vengano usate, e che vengano insegnate ai bambini, perché non siamo negli anni '20 e non c'è nemmeno nessuno che stia tentando di "colonizzarci". Almeno, questa è la mia opinione.


----------



## BlueWolf

itka said:


> Ho scoperto poco fà fa la parola francese "chance" in italiano ... perché non la scrivete "scians" ? Ma è veramente importante che si scriva in un modo o un'altro ?


 
E' importante allora che si scriva scienza oppure scenza?



> Secondo me, l'alfabeto ITALIANO ha 21 lettere, ma la lingua italiana usa correntemente molte altre lettere perché è una lingua viva, aperta, partecipe di una globalizzazione che investe tutte le lingue del pianeta. E' giusto che queste lettere vengano usate, e che vengano insegnate ai bambini, perché non siamo negli anni '20 e non c'è nemmeno nessuno che stia tentando di "colonizzarci". Almeno, questa è la mia opinione.


 
Tutte le lingue del pianeta?  Scusa dove le vedi tutte le lingue del pianeta in italiano? Tutti i prestiti che l'italiano sta facendo solo solo ed esclusivamente dell'inglese, anche i francesismi sono tutti frutti del passato, ormai l'italiano alla lingua francese attinge ben poco.
Se la globalizzazione dev'essere prendere in massa parole (e altro) dal mondo anglosassone io non parlerei di globalizzazione...
Per quanto riguarda l'alfabeto, io sono d'accordissimo che i bambini dovrebbero conoscere dove sono 'ste benedette lettere nell'alfabeto (almeno loro), ma conoscendole per quello che sono. Altrimenti cosa rispondereste ad un bambino che iniziasse ad usare la k al posto della c e della ch? Dopotutto, starebbe semplicemente usando una lettera italiana al pari delle altre.


----------



## MünchnerFax

BlueWolf said:


> Altrimenti cosa rispondereste ad un bambino che iniziasse ad usare la k al posto della c e della ch? Dopotutto, starebbe semplicemente usando una lettera italiana al pari delle altre.



Questo concerne l'ortografia, che il bambino apprende a scuola al pari dell'alfabeto.
D'altra parte, con l'alfabeto ufficiale italiano a 21 lettere, chi gli vieta di usare la _q_ al posto di _ch_?
(Sì, lo so che vorresti abolire anche la _q_... )


----------



## kdl77

BlueWolf said:


> Tutte le lingue del pianeta?  Scusa dove le vedi tutte le lingue del pianeta in italiano?


 
Ho scritto che la globalizzazione investe tutte le lingue del pianeta, cioè che lo scambio di informazioni e di influenze è globale, non limitato all'Italia invasa dall'anglosassone. Quest'ultimo punto di vista, che mi sembra dominante nella questione, lo trovo provinciale e limitato. Ogni scambio è arricchimento, se lo si sa interpretare in senso positivo. Nessuno porta via niente a nessuno, nulla viene contaminato. Almeno, così è per me.
E di cosa parleresti, se non di globalizzazione?
Globalizzazione è che tu disegni babbo natale bianco e rosso perché così l'ha disegnato la prima volta la Coca Cola, e nessuno ricorda che originariamente era vestito di verde.
Globalizzazione è che usiamo internet, in questo momento, e sarebbe un po' come nascondere la testa sotto la sabbia sostenere che tutte le parole inglesi siano perfettamente traducibili in italiano o traslitterabili (uindovs, ecsplorer, autluc...).


----------



## MünchnerFax

kdl77 said:


> [...] internet [...]


_Interrete_! 
(E meno male che non vi compaiono delle _w_ o _k_.)


----------



## BlueWolf

MünchnerFax said:


> Questo concerne l'ortografia, che il bambino apprende a scuola al pari dell'alfabeto.
> D'altra parte, con l'alfabeto ufficiale italiano a 21 lettere, chi gli vieta di usare la _q_ al posto di _ch_?
> (Sì, lo so che vorresti abolire anche la _q_... )



In realtà no.  Io eliminerei le eccezioni. Con l'alfabeto così come sta tu sai che la _q_ va usata davanti ad una _u_+vocale. Il problema sono parole come _scuola_. D'altre parte l'uso della _k_ sarebbe completamente arbitrario, visto che non si può pretendere che ogni italiano conosca l'etimologia di ogni parola.



kdl77 said:


> Ho scritto che la globalizzazione investe tutte le lingue del pianeta, cioè che lo scambio di informazioni e di influenze è globale, non limitato all'Italia invasa dall'anglosassone.



Giusto, tutte le lingue sono "invase" (comunque non ho usato io la parola invasione) dall'inglese. Io sinceramente non vedo grossi scambi linguistici che non riguardino l'inglese. Più o meno lo stesso con altre influenze. Se le influenze culturali vengono da tutto il globo perché l'italiano medio considera Cina e Giappone più o meno la stessa cosa (forse perché li considera così anche l'americano medio)?



> Quest'ultimo punto di vista, che mi sembra dominante nella questione, lo trovo provinciale e limitato.


Potresti, per favore, se devi sostenere una tesi evitare di dare dell'imbecille al tuo interlocutore?...



> E di cosa parleresti, se non di globalizzazione?


Quando il punto converge al tutto parlo di globalizzazione, quando il tutto converge al punto no. Non nego che la globalizzazione avvenga, ma senz'altro non è il processo attualmente incentivato.



> Globalizzazione è che tu disegni babbo natale bianco e rosso perché così l'ha disegnato la prima volta la Coca Cola, e nessuno ricorda che originariamente era vestito di verde.


Ti prego, aiutami tu a interpretare questa cosa in modo positivo perché io proprio non ci riesco.



> Globalizzazione è che usiamo internet, in questo momento, e sarebbe un po' come nascondere la testa sotto la sabbia sostenere che tutte le parole inglesi siano perfettamente traducibili in italiano o traslitterabili (uindovs, ecsplorer, autluc...).


Il semplice fatto di considerare l'inglese come _il modello_ è uno dei motivi per cui non ci vedo grande globalizzazione. Ma cosa diavolo me ne frega come si dice una parola in inglese, quanti sensi ha, la perfetta pronuncia? Nel momento in cui vogliamo far entrare una parola inglese nella nostra lingua, essa è nostra, possiamo adattarla come preferiamo. Diritti di copyright le lingue ancora non ne hanno.


----------



## MünchnerFax

BlueWolf said:


> In realtà no.  Io eliminerei le eccezioni. Con l'alfabeto così come sta tu sai che la _q_ va usata davanti ad una _u_+vocale. Il problema sono parole come _scuola_. D'altre parte l'uso della _k_ sarebbe completamente arbitrario, visto che non si può pretendere che ogni italiano conosca l'etimologia di ogni parola.


Non più arbitrario che usare la _q_ o la _c_, visto che come giustamente dici siamo subissati di eccezioni alla regola della _u_ semivocalica, e pertanto siamo in pratica costretti a imparare la grafia di ogni parola.
Piuttosto _scuola, cuoio, promiscuo _dimostrano proprio come si possa serenamente fare a meno della _q_. Capisco che il discorso era un altro, e cioè se adattare la grafia delle parole di origine straniera. Ma già che ci siamo...  Perché dovremmo tenerci la _q_? Una lingua con un alfabeto di sole venti lettere, non ho idea ma suppongo che sarebbe il record minimo a livello mondiale.


----------



## BlueWolf

MünchnerFax said:


> Non più arbitrario che usare la _q_ o la _c_, visto che come giustamente dici siamo subissati di eccezioni alla regola della _u_ semivocalica, e pertanto siamo in pratica costretti a imparare la grafia di ogni parola.
> Piuttosto _scuola, cuoio, promiscuo _dimostrano proprio come si possa serenamente fare a meno della _q_. Capisco che il discorso era un altro, e cioè se adattare la grafia delle parole di origine straniera. Ma già che ci siamo...  Perché dovremmo tenerci la _q_? Una lingua con un alfabeto di sole venti lettere, non ho idea ma suppongo che sarebbe il record minimo a livello mondiale.



In realtà le eccezione sono sempre dove la _u_ è seguita da una _o_. Non proprio ogni parola quindi. 
Comunque io sinceramente ci starei.  Dopotutto l'unica funzione della _q_ in italiano è distinguere _qui_ da _cui_. Con un bell'accento possono diventare senza problemi _cuì_ e _cui_. Dopotutto questo processo l'hanno già attuato gli spagnoli e sono ancora vivi per raccontarlo.


----------



## kdl77

BlueWolf said:


> Potresti, per favore, se devi sostenere una tesi evitare di dare dell'imbecille al tuo interlocutore?...
> 
> Ho scritto "provinciale e limitato", non imbecille. Non sono offensiva, io. E continuo a credere che sentirsi in dovere di difendersi da una lingua che sta chiaramente diventando lingua globale sia "provinciale e limitato".
> 
> Ti prego, aiutami tu a interpretare questa cosa in modo positivo perché io proprio non ci riesco.
> 
> Infatti, non ho mai detto che sia positiva. Dico solo che così è. E remare contro è uno sforzo inutile che, ribadisco, secondo me denota ristrette vedute.


----------



## Salegrosso

Ma perche' scaldarsi per il numero di lettere dell'alfabeto della lingua italiana (un numero e delle lettere), quando in questa discussione non ci siamo ancora presi la briga di fare un abbozzo di definizione di alfabeto di una lingua?

Rilancio.
Qualche volontario si propone per il coraggioso ed ingrato compito di tentare una 

DEFINIZIONE DI ALFABETO DI UNA LINGUA ?

Non solo l'italiano. Anche l'arabo, l'hindu, il cinese hanno un alfabeto... o no? Perche'?


----------



## _forumuser_

Vado io: numero finito di segni (grafi?) che si combinano per formare un numero infinito di parole.

Quanto alle altre lingue che citi, parlo di quel poco che conosco. Il cinese non ha alfabeto/i. Un carattere diverso per ogni parola. Al massimo un carattere si puo' combinare ad un altro per formare dei composti. Per esempio: studio + persona = studioso.


----------



## BlueWolf

> Ho scritto "provinciale e limitato", non imbecille. Non sono offensiva, io. E continuo a credere che sentirsi in dovere di difendersi da una lingua che sta chiaramente diventando lingua globale sia "provinciale e limitato".



Ah, be', ora mi sento molto meglio. Chissà cosa vuol dire limitato allora...
Comunque non ho potuto fare a meno di notare che ora affermi esplicitamente che è l'inglese che sta diventando lingua globale, non si tratta quindi di scambi alla pari tra lingue diverse.




> Infatti, non ho mai detto che sia positiva. Dico solo che così è. E remare contro è uno sforzo inutile che, ribadisco, secondo me denota ristrette vedute.



Cioè quindi fammi capire, stai dicendo che quello che sta avvenendo è tutt'altro che positivo, ma chi prova a fare qualcosa contro di questo è un provincialotto dalle vedute limitate? Be', ho capito se non altro che se fosse per te l'uomo dovrebbe sempre lasciarsi sbattere di qua e di là a seconda di come tira il vento. Per fortuna invece in passato si è ribellato qualche volta, altrimenti non ci saremmo neanche arrivati qui, a parlare di globalizzazione.



Salegrosso said:


> Ma perche' scaldarsi per il numero di lettere dell'alfabeto della lingua italiana (un numero e delle lettere), quando in questa discussione non ci siamo ancora presi la briga di fare un abbozzo di definizione di alfabeto di una lingua?
> 
> Rilancio.
> Qualche volontario si propone per il coraggioso ed ingrato compito di tentare una
> 
> DEFINIZIONE DI ALFABETO DI UNA LINGUA ?
> 
> Non solo l'italiano. Anche l'arabo, l'hindu, il cinese hanno un alfabeto... o no? Perche'?



Io ci provo, dimmi se ti piace. 
Dunque, secondo il De Mauro un alfabeto è:
_*
1* serie di segni grafici che per convenzione sono usati per rappresentare in forma scritta le parole e i suoni di una lingua: a. latino, arabo, ebraico, cirillico.
_
Non a caso non cita il cinese, perché il cinese a quello che so io non ha un alfabeto, ma questo non vuol dire che non possieda un sistema di scrittura. Un alfabeto infatti deve rappresentare in forma scritta non solo le parole, ma anche i suoni di una lingua.

Il sito Omniglot (http://www.omniglot.com/index.htm) secondo me fa una distinzione ancora più precisa: abjads (come l'arabo, che hanno segni consonantici, ma le vocali o sono sottintese o si rappresentano con segni diacritici), alfabeti (como quello italiano), alfabeti sillabici (dove i segni delle consonanti sono da pronunciarsi di default con una specifica vocale, di solito la a, es. segno _ba_, a meno che non abbiano un segno diacritico di un'altra vocale, es. _ba+i_ = _bi_), sillabari (come il katakana e l'hiragana giapponesi, simboli per le sillabe) e infine i sistemi di scrittura complessi (come il cinese).


----------



## _forumuser_

BlueWolf said:


> _*1* serie di segni grafici che per convenzione sono usati per rappresentare in forma scritta le parole e i suoni di una lingua: a. latino, arabo, ebraico, cirillico.
> _


 
Non per dire che la mia definizione sia meglio della sua , ma il DeMauro mi omette la caratteristica fondamentale di un alfabeto, cioe' che i segni debbano essere in numero finito (di solito tra i venti e i 50).


----------



## BlueWolf

_forumuser_ said:


> Non per dire che la mia definizione sia meglio della sua , ma il DeMauro mi omette la caratteristica fondamentale di un alfabeto, cioe' che i segni debbano essere in numero finito (di solito tra i venti e i 50).



Be', come ho specificato, l'alfabeto deve rappresentare i suoni di una lingua, che sono finiti, quindi è alquanto improbabile che i segni per rappresentarli siano infiniti.


----------



## _forumuser_

BlueWolf said:


> Be', come ho specificato, l'alfabeto deve rappresentare i suoni di una lingua, che sono finiti, quindi è alquanto improbabile che i segni per rappresentarli siano infiniti.


 
Con sua ovviamente mi riferivo al DeMauro, non a lei!


----------



## Salegrosso

Bene. Quindi, per ora, unendo le due vostre (ottime) proposte la definizione potrebbe diventare:

_Alfabeto di una lingua = insieme finito di segni grafici che per convenzione sono usati per rappresentare in forma scritta le parole e i suoni di una lingua: a. latino, ebraico, cirillico._

Ho tolto arabo dagli esempi a causa della questione vocali/consonanti che dicevate.

Noto inoltre che tale insieme non e' necessariamente il minimo possibile, nel senso che sono ammesse ridondanze. In italiano, per esempio, il suono della _c_ dura (quello che in scrittura fonetica e' indicato con _k_, se non sbaglio) viene rappresentato sia con il segno _q_ che con il segno _c_.

Stando a questa definizione, il problema si e' spostato ad un livello forse piu' profondo. 

*Fax e' una parola della lingua italiana? *

Se si', il segno _x_ deve stare nell'alfabeto italiano per definizione.


----------



## MünchnerFax

BlueWolf che è il promotore di questa discussione saprà sicuramente argomentare meglio , ma la domanda che ci si poneva era leggermente diversa: per quale motivo dovremmo scrivere _fax_ quando, con il nostro alfabeto standard a 21 lettere, potremmo scrivere _facs_?

Personalmente ho già detto qualche decina di post fa che per quanto mi riguarda anche le cinque lettere del peccato fanno parte dell'alfabeto italiano (a 26 lettere), quindi scrivo _fax_ senza nessuna remora. 
D'altra parte il mio nick parla da sé.


----------



## BlueWolf

_forumuser_ said:


> Con sua ovviamente mi riferivo al DeMauro, non a lei!



Sì, scusa, ho letto male il tuo messaggio. 



Salegrosso said:


> Noto inoltre che tale insieme non e' necessariamente il minimo possibile, nel senso che sono ammesse ridondanze. In italiano, per esempio, il suono della _c_ dura (quello che in scrittura fonetica e' indicato con _k_, se non sbaglio) viene rappresentato sia con il segno _q_ che con il segno _c_.



Sì, esatto, pur essendo _c_ e _q_ (e aggiungerei _ch_) doppioni, tutti rappresentano il suono [k] anche se lo fanno in posizioni (e parole, viste le irregolarità di cui abbiamo già parlato prima) diverse.



> Stando a questa definizione, il problema si e' spostato ad un livello forse piu' profondo.
> 
> *Fax e' una parola della lingua italiana? *
> 
> Se si', il segno _x_ deve stare nell'alfabeto italiano per definizione.


Sì, come dice giustamente MünchnerFax la mia obiezione è: se fax è una parola della lingua italiana non dovrebbe essa essere scritta come tale?



MünchnerFax said:


> Personalmente ho già detto qualche decina di post fa che per quanto mi riguarda anche le cinque lettere del peccato fanno parte dell'alfabeto italiano (a 26 lettere), quindi scrivo _fax_ senza nessuna remora.
> D'altra parte il mio nick parla da sé.



Be', rispetto il tuo punto di vista, anche se temo che ci porterà ad avere col tempo un'ortografia assurda come quella inglese (che è nata proprio in questo modo, mantenendo lo spelling delle parole straniere). E soprattutto apprezzo il fatto che tu abbia capito il mio. 

EDIT: Aggiungo una nota sulla questione della definizione dell'alfabeto. Nonostante i segni à, è, é, ì, ò, ù siano indispensabili per scrivere in italiano, essi non sono considerati lettere. La stessa j, anche quando era usata in passato per scrivere in italiano (es. gioja), veniva considerata una semplice i ai fini dell'ordinamento alfabetico nei dizionari. Ciò non è dovuto né al fatto che le vocali accentate sono solo una lettera con un segno diacritico (in finlandese per esempio ö è una lettera distinta) né al fatto che dopotutto hanno lo stesso valore fonetico (ä, ö e ü in tedesco hanno suoni completamente diversi da a, o e u eppure non sono considerate lettere distinte).


----------



## borz

BlueWolf said:


> A me non sembrano affatto cifre deludenti , soprattutto visto che nel caso di taxi/tassì esiste un'italianizzazione anche nella pronuncia ['taksi]/[tas'si], quindi coloro che lo pronunciano nel primo modo tenderanno ovviamente a scriverlo con la grafia inglese. Ci vorrebbe una terza grafia, tacsi (ok, non mi ammazzare adesso!)



Sto leggendo un racconto di Bontempelli - Poema della prudenza - e lui infatti usa *tacsi*. Mi domandavo che effetto farebbe questa grafia a un lettore italiano. 

A voi?

Come mai Bontempelli avra' scelto questa variante?


----------



## Lello4ever

Tacsi è proprio brutto.


----------



## bubu7

Lello4ever said:


> Tacsi è proprio brutto.


Della parola e delle sue varianti stiamo parlando in questa discussione.


----------



## silvy76

Ciao a tutti...
dal momento che non "gradisco" la possibilita'di diventare grande (per non dire invecchiare mi sento di puntualizzare che le lettere dell'alfabeto italiano sono 21. 
Oltre queste, vi sono cinque lettere che non fanno parte dell’alfabeto italiano e che utilizziamo quando usiamo parole straniere o, raramente, in alcuni cognomi italiani. (es: Bixio, Tajani)....quindi in sostanza ufficialmente le lettere sono sempre 21


----------



## Controinfo

Le lingue nascono, crescono e muoiono anche. le grammatiche, il lessico, la sintassi sono composti da addetti ai lavori che hanno fondamentalmente il compito di registrare l'uso della lingua che i parlanti fanno. Se a un certo punto la gente comincia a scrivere K al posto del suono duro della C seguita dalla H, bisogna aggiungere la Kappa alle lettere dell'alfabeto italiano: non vi sono prescrizioni che lo vietano. 
Vi possono essere resistenze nelle nostre menti piu mature a certi cambiamenti; come quando restiamo legati alla musica dei nostri anni e troviamo la musica dei nostri figli incomprensibile, o torniamo nel luogo natio e ci appare cambiato - sempre in peggio! Se non vi piace continuate a scrivere CH, prima che l'innovazione sommerga completamente la vecchia ortografia, ci vorranno alcune centinaia di anni. Un bel giorno del futuro  CH sembrera' alle genti, un obsoleto modo di scrivere dell'italiano antico.
Un altro particolare: lettere come x, y, w, k sono contenute nei linguaggi formali  il cui metalinguaggio, cioe' l'italiano in cui vengono espresse la matematica, la fisica, la chimica fa uso di queste lettere per significare variabili e costanti.  Allora in un certo senso esse esistono anche se l'alfabeto non le contempla.


----------



## stella_maris_74

> *NOTA DI MODERAZIONE:*
> 
> Amici,
> vi ricordo che questa discussione ha un tema preciso, sintetizzato nel primo messaggio:
> 
> 
> BlueWolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Qualcuno sa dirmi ufficialmente di quante lettere è composto l'alfabeto italiano?
> Io ho sempre dato per scontato che ne avesse 21 e che le lettere J, K, W, X e Y non ne facessero parte. Però ho visto di recente che in molte pagine di Wikipedia si afferma che l'alfabeto italiano è composto da 26 lettere, con la nota che quelle citate prima sono usate solo in parole di origine straniera (da notare comunque che in altre pagine si afferma invece il contrario).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cerchiamo di attenerci strettamente a questo senza ulteriori divagazioni, che peraltro hanno già trovato spazio in altre discussioni, ad esempio questa:
> 
> Parole straniere in italiano
> 
> Grazie.
Click to expand...


----------



## infinite sadness

MünchnerFax said:


> BlueWolf che è il promotore di questa discussione saprà sicuramente argomentare meglio , ma la domanda che ci si poneva era leggermente diversa: per quale motivo dovremmo scrivere _fax_ quando, con il nostro alfabeto standard a 21 lettere, potremmo scrivere _facs_?
> 
> Personalmente ho già detto qualche decina di post fa che per quanto mi riguarda anche le cinque lettere del peccato fanno parte dell'alfabeto italiano (a 26 lettere), quindi scrivo _fax_ senza nessuna remora.
> D'altra parte il mio nick parla da sé.



Mah... proprio la parola fax mi sembrerebbe più corretto scriverla facs, essendo l'abbreviazione di facsimile.



IkHouVanPulcino said:


> Quando ero bambina mi insegnavano l'alfabeto composto da 21 lettere, tanto è vero che ormai, se devo includere anche J, K, W, X e Y devo pensare all'alfabeto in inglese, altrimenti non mi viene istintivo metterle ai posti giusti. Però sinceramente non so se siano state, diciamo, uffucializzate in qualche modo quelle lettere. Sono curiosa anche io a questo punto
> 
> Simona


In realtà, non mi sembra che le lettere J, K, W, X e Y provengano dall'alfabeto inglese. Forse solo la W, perchè le altre quattro si trovano nell'antico alfabeto latino. Non so se il latino si possa considerare una lingua straniera rispetto all'italiano.


----------



## marco.cur

Definitivamente, le lettere dell'alfabeto italiano sono 21.


----------



## Controinfo

lol, *I*mportante puntualizzazzione; come dire che siccome i confini dell'Italia pongono Zagabria fuori allora Zagabrai e' fuori, e non era mai Italia! Gli alfabeti, le lingue, le grammatiche sono convenzioni soggette a mutamenti non sono leggi di natura, chiaro?


----------



## marco.cur

Controinfo said:


> lol, *I*mportante puntualizzazzione; come dire che siccome i confini dell'Italia pongono Zagabria fuori allora Zagabrai e' fuori, e non era mai Italia! Gli alfabeti, le lingue, le grammatiche sono convenzioni soggette a mutamenti non sono leggi di natura, chiaro?



Tutto è possibile, finché parlando la stessa lingua ci si capisce a vicenda;  finché  ci si capisce solo fra quindicenni, le lettere rimarranno sempre 21.

Può darsi che in futuro diventino 30 o 40, o si riducano a 5 o anche meno, o che rimanga solo la kappa e le faccine colorate; ora però sono 21.


----------



## rubuk

Benissimo, ho letto tutti gli interventi, e bene o male mi par di avere capito la posizione di ognuno. Vorrei dunque che qualcuno mi spieghi, cosa significa dire che l'alfabeto italiano è composto di 21 lettere? C'è, dietro questa affermazione un significato nascosto? È stata una decisione presa da qualche congresso di alti letterati, studiosi della lingua italiana? L'accademia della Crusca cosa dice?

dallo Zingarelli, a proposito della "j" leggiamo:

"La lettera J, la cui introduzione nell'alfabeto italiano fu proposta ai primi del Cinquecento e divenne d'uso comune sul finire del Seicento, ha avuto due valori, quello dell'I consonante in principio di parola oppure tra due vocali, e quello dell'I vocale finale di parola, derivato da vera o supposta contrazione di due I.
Nell'uso odierno, la lettera J è in decadenza, generalmente parlando non esistono casi in cui non possa essere sostituita da I semplice. Come consonante a principio di parola, non è più in uso tranne che in alcuni nomi di località (Jesolo, S. Giorgio Jonico, mar Jonio)"... 

La località chiamata Cavazuccherina, dopo la prima guerra mondiale fu chiamata Jesolo, lo sapeva l'esperto toponomasta che usava una lettera reietta?

Grazie per l'attenzione.

St.


----------



## marco.cur

rubuk said:


> Vorrei dunque che qualcuno mi spieghi, cosa significa dire che l'alfabeto italiano è composto di 21 lettere?



Significa che attualmente non ci sono parole italiane con altre lettere oltre le 21. Quelle che ci sono o sono di origine straniera o sono reliquati del passato.


----------



## rubuk

marco.cur said:


> ...
> Quelle che ci sono o sono di origine straniera o sono reliquati del passato.



Come ho scritto, se Jonio, Jonico e altri possono essere un reliquiato del passato, Jesolo è stato imposto in epoca moderna, dunque, a meno di volerla considerare una variante della "I", per quel toponomasta la "J" nell'alfabeto italiano esisteva e lottava insieme a lui.


----------



## marco.cur

Jesolo, in epoca moderna, ha ripreso l'antico nome della città.

Tratto dal sito www . jesolo . it:

Equilo, da _equus = città dei cavalli_, e, a seconda delle trascrizioni anche Equilio, Esquilio, poi Esulo, Lesulo, Jexulo, Jexollo, a seconda delle trascrizioni, oggi Jesolo ...

I toponimi non fanno testo, poiché spesso hanno origini molto antiche, o derivano da antichi toponimi; diversi toponimi sono toponimi in lingua o dialetto locale.

 C'è poi da considerare che molte lingue locali usano altre lettere, oltre a quelle italiane; per esempio nel sardo si usano le lettere x (sardegna meridionale; ha un suono simile a "sci" con la g al posto della c) e j (suono intermedio fra la i e la g).

Ciao,
 Marco


----------



## rainbowizard

Credo che un buon contributo a questa interessante discussione lo dia wikipedia al link: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alfabeto_italiano

Mi sono fatto l'idea che se alcuni segni grafici possono essere espressi foneticamente anche impiegandone altri (o combinazioni di altri), la loro attribuzione ad un alfabeto diviene incerta; così in Italiano come in ogni altra lingua.

Alcuni simboli sono poi stati esclusi data l'estrema somiglianza (grafica) con altri... curioso è l'esempio della forma lunga della s minuscola (*ſ*) che in passato poteva essere facilmente confusa con una *f* come nel famoso proverbio:
_Stretta la *ſ*oglia (*S*oglia = uscio), larga la via: dite la vostra che ho detto la mia_
che molti conoscono invece come
_Stretta la *f*oglia larga la via: dite la vostra che ho detto la mia_


----------



## Jac1992

Io ho 17 anni e alle elementari avevo imparato che l'alfabeto italiano ha 21 lettere e quello inglese 26.
Sono dell'idea che è corretto dire che l'alfabeto italiano abbia 21 lettere e che esistono altre 5 lettere usate per scrivere alcune parole italiane


----------



## okey

wiki parla di 7 vocali e 23 consonanti


----------



## giorgiaandreani

BlueWolf said:


> Qualcuno sa dirmi ufficialmente di quante lettere è composto l'alfabeto italiano?
> Io ho sempre dato per scontato che ne avesse 21 e che le lettere J, K, W, X e Y non ne facessero parte. Però ho visto di recente che in molte pagine di Wikipedia si afferma che l'alfabeto italiano è composto da 26 lettere, con la nota che quelle citate prima sono usate solo in parole di origine straniera (da notare comunque che in altre pagine si afferma invece il contrario).


 


ciao sono missfarfalla e comunque volevo dire che contano anche le lettere straniere ciao


----------



## infinite sadness

Forse si è stabilito di far imparare a scuola l'alfabeto di 21 lettere per facilitare la memorizzazione.


----------



## francisgranada

Perché c'è bisogno di qualcuno che stabilisca il numero delle lettere nell'alfabeto? Non basta contarle?

(mi scusate per il sarcasmo...)


----------



## MünchnerFax

Eh caro francis, il problema è che in sei pagine di discussione ancora non si è tutti d'accordo su che cosa contare e che cosa no.


----------



## August2

Suggerirei di fare una pausa e (ri)leggere  questa bella pagina di Malerba.


----------



## francisgranada

L'attuale lungo discorso, ovviamente, non è sul numero delle lettere (quelle basta contare ), ma sulla definizione del termine _"*Alfabeto italiano*"_.

1. Se accettiamo la definizione come questa: _"L'alfabeto italiano è un sistema di scrittura utilizzato per trascrivere i fonemi della lingua italiana",_ allora ci sono 21 lettere (le atre 5 non fanno parte dell'alfabeto italiano, ma lo stesso si usano nella scrittura italiana ) 

2. Se invece supponiamo una definizione come la seguente: _"L'alfabeto italiano è un sistema di scrittura utilizzato nella lingua italiana",_ allora ci sono 26 lettere (di cui 5 non si trovano nelle parole d'origine italiana).  

A me, la seconda possibilità sembra più adeguata ed anche più logica, soprattutto oggi. Una cosa è un "elenco" dei fonemi della lingua italiana, ed un'altra cosa è un "elenco" delle lettere usate nella lingua scritta. Senzaltro, questi due "elenchi" non corrispondono univocamente neanche nel caso di 21 lettere.


----------



## francisgranada

Per curiosità, da wiki:

La _ortografía del español_ utiliza una variante modificada del _alfabeto latino_, que consta de 29 símbolos: A, B, C, CH, D, E, F, G, H, I, J, K, L, LL, M, N, Ñ, O, P, Q, R, S, T, U, V, W, X, Y, Z

La sostanza dal punto di vista dell'attuale discorso:

1. include anche la _*W*_, che non si trova nelle parole di origine spagnola 
2. il proprio alfabeto viene definito come "_variante modificata dell'alfabeto latino"

_La definizione dell'alfebeto italiano, secondo questo modello, potrebbe essere:_
"L'alfabeto italiano è  una variante modificata dell'alfabeto latino, che consta da 26 lettere"_

Mi sembra accettabile e corretto. No?


----------



## infinite sadness

Il discorso è teoricamente accettabile, ma nel libro di grammatica della scuola elementare
c'è scritto che le lettere sono 21 e i bambini continuano a impararne 21.
Inoltre, se nell'alfabeto spagnolo c'è la *CH*, mi sembrerebbe equo mettere nell'alfabeto italiano la *CH* e la *GH*


----------

